# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΜΕΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ

## dora-agxos

χτες εδω κυριοι και κυριες διαχειριστες και διαχειριστριες εγιναν τερατα!το μελος που κανεις δεν εχει πειραξει απο εσας η θεοφανια εβγαλε στην φορα τα πρωην προβληματα μου επειδη να μωρε εθιξα την ηλικια της!
αναρωτιεμαι με πια κριτηρια κρινεται ποιος θα τρωει τις παρατηρησεις και τα μπαν!με τα δικα σας κριτηρια ε?
νικο μου δυστυχως εχεις αφησει το φορουμ στα χειροτερα χερια ησουν τοσο απελπισμενος?αμα ησουν γιατι δεν το εκλεινες καλυτερα?
ο ΚΕΝΟ δεν προλαβαινει να πει μια κουβεντα αμεσως του κοτσαρετε κ μια παρατηρηση λεγοντας τον τρελο κ επικινδυνο!οπως και αλλα μελη!
η θεοφανια δεν ειναι επικινδυνη κατα την γνωμη σας ε?ουτε μια παρατηρηση ετσι για τα ματια να μας ριξετε λιγη σταχτη!το ατελειωτο μπαχαλο εδω μεσα!
αν εκανα εγω αυτα που εκανε η προσωποποιηση της πουτανιας ονοματι θεοφανια θα ειχα φαει μπαν και καμια δεκαρια ειδοποιησεις!

----------


## dora-agxos

μηπως να αρχισουμε να βγαζουμε στην φορα τα προσωπικα των μελων αυτου του φορουμ μιας κ υπαρχει τοση ατιμωρησια?κ οχι μονο τα προσωπικα αλλα και προσβολες του τυπου "ειμαι μια αλκοολικη λεσβια και αλλαζω παπιες για να βγαζω το ψωμι μου" ξεροντας φυσικα τα περισσοτερα μελη πως η ντορα αγχος επινε τα ποτηρακια της καποτε το αλκοολικη ειναι δικη σου διαπιστωση κυρια θεοφανια οτι ειναι νοσηλευτρια τωρα το λεσβια δεν ξερω που κολλαει στην επεσα ποτε?λολ!
λοιπον μηπως να αρχισουμε ολοι το θεαρεστο εργο της κυριας?η εμεις θα τιμωρηθουμε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

..δώρα...στο είπα και χτες.
Σου ζήτησα συγνώμη για τους χαρακτηρισμούς, αν και δεν θα πρεπε, γιατί πριν σε βρίσω με είχες στολίσει με πόσους χαρακτηρισμούς που σβήστηκαν από τη διαχείριση.
Εχεις πολύ καιρό τώρα που μπαίνεις στο φορουμ για να τσακωθείς με συγκεκριμένα μέλη και ανάμεσα τους είμαι και γω. 
Τον λόγο τον ξέρουμε και οι δυο που με κυνηγάς χωρίς ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΩ πουθενά για το σκηνικό που είχε γίνει τότε στο τσατ.
Σταμάτα να με παρουσιάζεις σαν τέρας που ξύπνησε ανάποδα και σε έβρισε γιατί θα αναγκαστώ να πω όλο το ιστορικό, μήπως καταλάβουν όλοι γιατί μου τη λες πάνω από ένα χρόνο τώρα.
Όσο για τις παρατηρήσεις, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να φάω από τη στιγμή που σε έβρισα πράγμα το οποίο συνέβη ΜΙΑ φορά και όχι ΕΚΑΤΟ όπως κάνεις εσύ από χτες.
Καλήμέρα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

+ 100000000000000 με dora-agxos!

ειδικα η moderator Idella το εχει παρακανει μαζι μου. απ'τη πρωτη στιγμη που ανελαβε της χτυπησα στο ματι ασχημα κι αρχισε να μου διαγραφει τα ποστς. οχι απλα τις κακες λεξουλες (που παραδεχομαι κι εγω ο ιδιος οτι χρησιμοποιω ακαταπαυστα), αλλα ολοκληρες προτασεις με αποτελεσμα αυτα που γραφω να μην βγαζουν νοημα στο τελος. μεχρι και παρεξηγησεις δημιουργηθηκαν, θυμαμαι πχ σε ενα θεμα με τη Lacrymosa που επειδη ειδε κατι σβησμενο σε οσα ελεγα, νομιζε οτι ειχα πει κατι ασχημο για εκεινη. το παρατηρησα και με την kyknos25 τελευταια, πως οταν τσακωνομαι με καποιον αντι να του σβησει κι εκεινου τις προσβολλες προς το προσωπο μου, σβηνει μονο οσα εγω γραφω. αν αυτο δεν ειναι ανιση μεταχειριση απο τη διαχειριση τοτε τι ειναι ? δλδ αφηνετε να προκαλουν προσβαλλωντας ασχημα ενα μελος, οταν εκεινο ομως απανταει για να αμυνθει τοτε του βουλωνεται το στομα. και ναι ξερω ειπα ασχημα πραγματα και για χαπιομανια και οτι ηταν κολληταρι με τον ψυχιατρο η χρηστρια εκεινη (μα μονη της το δηλωσε), ομως το να ρθει να μου πει εμενα που ξερει οτι ειμαι ανεργος κι αντικοινωνικος οτι δεν εχω ζωη, δεν ειναι λιγο σαν να σε χτυπαει εκει που πονας ? κι αντι να σβησουμε ολες τις προσβολλες και τα βρισιδια, σβηνουμε μονο απ'τη μια γιατι ετσι μας συμφερει και αντιπαθουμε τον χρηστη KENO, και θελουμε να γελοιοποιηθει στο υπολοιπο φορουμ ? συν τις παρατηρησεις που του εχουμε δωσει και κοντευει να φαει ban.

για τη χρηστρια Θεοφανία τωρα οτι κι αν πω ειναι λιγο. απ'το ξεκινημα με μειωνε και μου μιλουσε ασχημα λες και γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα. οπως εγραψα κι αλλα μελη το εχουν κανει, αλλα η συγκεκριμενη "κυρια" το παρακανε. αυτη ειναι ο λογος που δε παιρνω πλεον το φορουμ στα σοβαρα, που δεν θελω να ανοιξω θεμα να κουβεντιασω οτι προβλημα με απασχολει (ειδικα οταν θυμαμαι εκεινο που ειχε πεταξει οτι μας λυπαται που κουβεντιαζουμε εδω τα προβληματα μας), και φυσικα που δε παταω στις συναντησεις της Αθηνας. αυτη ειναι ο λογος που οι περισσοτεροι δεν παιρνουν το φορουμ επισης στα σοβαρα και ειτε αποχωρουν ειτε συνεχιζουν μεχρι να διαπιστωσουν την αρρωστια της κι οτι δε τα βγαζουν περα μαζι της λογο διαχειρισης. στο παρελθον καμποσα αλλα μελη την εχουν χαρακτηρισει ακριβως οπως εσυ Δωρα τωρα. εγω λεω να κατσει να αναρωτηθει μηπως οπου υπαρχει καπνος υπαρχει και φωτια. μηπως Θεοφανία κι εσυ να πηγαινες επιτελους σε γιατρο, γιατι βγαζεις τοση κακια αδικα σε ανθρωπους που δε σου φταινε ? κι οχι καλη μου δε βρεχει, απλα σε φτυνει ολο το φορουμ. 

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων.

δεν της φταιμε ομως και οι υπολοιποι, ειδικα αρρωστοι ανθρωποι που παιρνουν και φαρμακα σαν τον vince, να την ακουν να τους μειωνει ασχημα λες και τους ξερει, πολλες φορες γραφωντας και ψεμματα ακομα για να πεισει

ελπιζω να λαβουν μετρα επιτελους και να ησυχασουμε ολοι...

----------


## dora-agxos

> ..δώρα...στο είπα και χτες.
> Σου ζήτησα συγνώμη για τους χαρακτηρισμούς, αν και δεν θα πρεπε, γιατί πριν σε βρίσω με είχες στολίσει με πόσους χαρακτηρισμούς που σβήστηκαν από τη διαχείριση.
> Εχεις πολύ καιρό τώρα που μπαίνεις στο φορουμ για να τσακωθείς με συγκεκριμένα μέλη και ανάμεσα τους είμαι και γω. 
> Τον λόγο τον ξέρουμε και οι δυο που με κυνηγάς χωρίς ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΩ πουθενά για το σκηνικό που είχε γίνει τότε στο τσατ.
> Σταμάτα να με παρουσιάζεις σαν τέρας που ξύπνησε ανάποδα και σε έβρισε γιατί θα αναγκαστώ να πω όλο το ιστορικό, μήπως καταλάβουν όλοι γιατί μου τη λες πάνω α[ό ένα χρόνο τώρα.
> Όσο για τις παρατηρήσεις, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να φάω από τη στιγμή που σε έβρισα πράγμα το οποίο συνέβη ΜΙΑ φορά και όχι ΕΚΑΤΟ όπως κάνεις εσύ από χτες.
> 
> 
> Καλήμέρα.


κοπελα μου εισαι αρρωστη!εγω κυνηγαω εσενα?αυτο που λες με το τσατ ειχε γινει πριν ενα χρονο στο εχω αναφερει ξανα και δεν το θυμαμαι?πριν 2 μηνες μου εστειλες να μπω στο τσατ τοτε δλδ δεν σε κυνηγουσα και σε κυνηγαω τωρα?
μολις στην ειπα στο θεμα του αλεξη δεν σε εβρισα στην ειπα αρχισες την επιθεση!και κακως τα εσβησε η διαχειριση!εγω εκει τα ηθελα να φαινονται!αλλα προφανως μονο αυτο ξερει να κανει!
για πες το ιστορικο ρε μεγαλη που με απειλεις κιολας??που οτι ειπωνεται μεσα στο τσατ τα ξεφουρνιζεις και απειλεις κοσμο νουμερο ε νουμερο!
οχι δεν ηθελες ειδοποιησεις μονο οριστικο μπαν θελεις για καθε νταβατζιλικι σου εδω μεσα!
ακου λεει την κυνηγαω γι ατο τσατ! οτι θυμασαι χαιρεσαι!

----------


## dora-agxos

εχει τις ευλογιες ολων των διαχειριστων!αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει ποτε!νομιζεις θεοφανια πως μονο εγω εχω αυτη την αποψη για εσενα?ξερεις ποσα μελη μπορουν να εμφανιστουν να σου πεταξουν στα μουτρα τα νταβατζιλικια σου?αλλα μαλλον θα φοβουνται μην τυχον τους χτυπησεις στην αρρωστια τους η μην πεταξεις τα προσωπικα τους στην φορα!

----------


## julias

> εχει τις ευλογιες ολων των διαχειριστων!αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει ποτε!νομιζεις θεοφανια πως μονο εγω εχω αυτη την αποψη για εσενα?ξερεις ποσα μελη μπορουν να εμφανιστουν να σου πεταξουν στα μουτρα τα νταβατζιλικια σου?αλλα μαλλον θα φοβουνται μην τυχον τους χτυπησεις στην αρρωστια τους η μην πεταξεις τα προσωπικα τους στην φορα!


Μπηκα ξανα στο φορυμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο, και επαθα πλακα! Ειναι δυνατον σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας και αγαπης να φοβουνται μελη να μιλησουν μηπως και βγει στην επιφανεια ο προσωπικος τους γολγοθάς? Ειναι δυνατόν?

----------


## dora-agxos

> Μπηκα ξανα στο φορυμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο, και επαθα πλακα! Ειναι δυνατον σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας και αγαπης να φοβουνται μελη να μιλησουν μηπως και βγει στην επιφανεια ο προσωπικος τους γολγοθάς? Ειναι δυνατόν?


βεβαιως και γινεται οταν σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας μπαινουν αψυχολογητοι..

να δουμε ποτε η διαχειριση θα ξυπνησει και να βαλει στην θεση της την κυρια..αλλιως οτι και αν κανει απο εδω κ περα θα ειναι συνυπευθυνη και η διαχειριση!

----------


## ανεμος

οχι δεν ειναι μεροληπτικη απλα απουσα!Απουσα η εθελοτυφλουσα καλυτερα!!Η ανοχη σε καποια μελη ειναι περισσοτερο απο εξοργιστικη!Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να κλεισει το φορουμ,η τουλαχιστον να λειτουργησει κατω απο αλλη διαχειριση!
Νομιζω Νικο οτι οταν ενας ψυχοθεραπευτης αισθανθει οτι δεν μπορει να προσφερει αλλο κανει παραπομπη ισως ειναι καλυτερα να κανεις και εσυ το ιδιο.Οτι ειχες να προσφερεις το προσεφερες!!Το φορυμ ειναι πολυ δυσκολος πελατης,λολ!!!
Φιλικα και χωρις θυμο Νικο!!!!

υ.γ Ενας προβληματισμος μου..
Οταν καποιο μελος ειναι εδω πολλα χρονια γραφει καθε μερα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ,αναπαραγει τα ιδια μοτιβα τα οποια και τα πεταει στους αλλους σαν να ειναι σκουπιδια του πιστευεις οτι με του να του δινεις <<στεγη>> σε αυτο το φορουμ τον βοηθας??

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Μπηκα ξανα στο φορυμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο, και επαθα πλακα! Ειναι δυνατον σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας και αγαπης να φοβουνται μελη να μιλησουν μηπως και βγει στην επιφανεια ο προσωπικος τους γολγοθάς? Ειναι δυνατόν?


κι ομως julias, οταν τσακωνονται μαζι σου και χρησιμοποιουν οσα εγραψες σε μια αδυναμη στιγμη σου για να σε μειωσουν και να σε κανουν να νιωσεις σκουπιδι μπροστα τους, τοτε δυστυχως ναι τα μελη θα φοβουνται να πουν και το παραμικρο εδω μεσα, μηπως και τα κρινει αρνητικα η Θεοφανία (κι οποια αλλη Θεοφανία με αντιστοιχη συμπεριφορα). η συγκεκριμενη χρηστρια ειναι ο καρκινος του φορουμ αυτου, γιατι πεταγεται παντου και στη παραμικρη αντιπαραθεση που μπορει να δημιουργηθει, ερχεται και μιλαει σαν να σε ξερει. της δινει ο καθενας βλεπεις αυτο το δικαιωμα βγαζωντας τα προσωπικα του, τα εσωψυχα του, και η "κυρια" τα εκμεταλλευεται...

προσωπικα επειδη ξερω και τα στοιχεια της μεχρι και την φατσα της, μπορω να της σκασω μια καθως πρεπει μηνυση και να αποζημιωθω, αλλα βαριεμαι πραγματικα να ασχοληθω και την λυπαμαι γιατι αναγνωριζω την αρρωστια της κι οτι εχει το ακαταλογιστο. γιαυτο ακριβως το λογο προτιμω να την εχω ignore και να μη διαβαζω καν οσα γραφει. εχω κι επαφες με καμποσα αλλα παλιοτερα μελη που ενοχληθηκαν με τη συμπεριφορα της και οπως ειπα τα εθαψε κυριολεκτικα πληγωνοντας τα πολυ ασχημα ψυχολογικα, τα οποια σε καποια φαση σκεφτηκαν να κανουν το ιδιο. ευτυχως κανεις δε τη παιρνει στα σοβαρα πλεον, γιατι αλλιως θα ειχε μπλεξει ασχημα.

----------


## dora-agxos

και σου επαναλαμβανω κυρια μου και ειναι κ η τελευταια φορα που σου απευθυνω τον λογο!την συγνωμη να την πεις στον εαυτο σου για καθε σου νταβατζιλικι εδω μεσα!καθε μερα!
απο την αλκοολικη που αλλαζει παπιες......

(ερχεται κ η σειρα σου για την παπια,απο εκει δεν ξεφευγει κανεις)

----------


## dora-agxos

οπως τα περιμενα...πραγματικα οποιος συμμετεχει σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι αξιος της μοιρας του.αυτα ειχα να πω και τιποτε αλλο!

καλες γιορτες σε ολους να εχετε υγεια υγεια και υγεια!γιατι μονο αυτο μας εμεινε ολα υα υπολοιπα μας τα εχουν παρει  :Smile: 
να περασετε ομορφα!

----------


## Boltseed

> Μπηκα ξανα στο φορυμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο, και επαθα πλακα! Ειναι δυνατον σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας και αγαπης να φοβουνται μελη να μιλησουν μηπως και βγει στην επιφανεια ο προσωπικος τους γολγοθάς? Ειναι δυνατόν?


Σε λατρευω.

----------


## Jane

+ 1000 σε Δώρα, άνεμο, Κενό, τζούλιας και όλους τους άλλους που λένε τα ίδια στα u2u email msn. Kαι αυτοί οι άλλοι είναι πάρα πολλοί. 
Διαφωνώ άνεμε μόνο σε ένα σημείο μαζί σου. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι από έλλειψη χρόνου. Γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι κάνει το εν λόγω μέλος, τις προκλήσεις και τον εκφοβισμό που εξασκεί. Η στάση τους δείχνει ότι δεν ενοχλούνται.

----------


## marian_m

Μπορώ κάπως να καταλάβω κάποιους που δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, θεωρούν ότι βρίσκονται σε αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα και τσακώνονται με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Είναι κι αυτός καμιά φορά ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης.
Μου κάνουν μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση τα άτομα που εμφανίζονται αραιά και πού στο φόρουμ, μόνο και μόνο για να σχολιάσουν κάποιον διαδικτυακό καυγά και να εκφράσουν τον αποτροπιασμό τους για τα μέλη. Τι βίτσιο είναι πάλι αυτό?

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορώ κάπως να καταλάβω κάποιους που δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, θεωρούν ότι βρίσκονται σε αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα και τσακώνονται με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Είναι κι αυτός καμιά φορά ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης.
> Μου κάνουν μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση τα άτομα που εμφανίζονται αραιά και πού στο φόρουμ, μόνο και μόνο για να σχολιάσουν κάποιον διαδικτυακό καυγά και να εκφράσουν τον αποτροπιασμό τους για τα μέλη. Τι βίτσιο είναι πάλι αυτό?


πολυ ευστοχο.
οπως επισης και τα μελη που εχουν κανει τις αμετρητες παραβιασεις και παραμενουν με την ανοχη της διαχειρισης και θυμουνται να χωσουν μιας κι ανοιξε καυγας...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σορρυ που ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα θα το πω μιας κ τα χω παρει κ για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θρεντ κ επειδη αυτο σε καβγα θα καταληξει απ οσο μυριζομαι, θελω να θιξω το εξης, προσφατα ανοιξα 2 θεματα στις "διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης" κ μου τα κλειδωσαν κ τα 2, χωρις να πιστευω οτι υπηρχε ιδιαιτερος λογος, απλα κ μονο για τα ματια του κοσμου, ειχα γραψει στο εινα οτι αμα καποιος εχει το ipecavom να μου το δωσει κ ειπα να μου στειλει πμ, αρα ποιος ο λογος να κλειδωθει? μπορει ανετα να το δει ο οποιοσδηποτε κ ειτε να μου στειλει ειτε να του στειλω, κ δεν ανοιξα το θεμα ουτε για να κανω διαφημιση (φοιτητρια ειμαι δεν ειμαι dealer) ουτε επειδη κολοβαραω, αλλα επειδη πασχω απο νευρικη βουλιμια κ ταλαιπωρουμαι με τα διατροφικα, κ αυτο το ξερουν κ οι πετρες πια, αυτα απο την junkie psychotic βουλιμικη

----------


## Remedy

> Σορρυ που ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα θα το πω μιας κ τα χω παρει κ για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θρεντ κ επειδη αυτο σε καβγα θα καταληξει απ οσο μυριζομαι, θελω να θιξω το εξης, προσφατα ανοιξα 2 θεματα στις "διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης" κ μου τα κλειδωσαν κ τα 2, χωρις να πιστευω οτι υπηρχε ιδιαιτερος λογος, απλα κ μονο για τα ματια του κοσμου, ειχα γραψει στο εινα οτι αμα καποιος εχει το ipecavom να μου το δωσει κ ειπα να μου στειλει πμ, αρα ποιος ο λογος να κλειδωθει? μπορει ανετα να το δει ο οποιοσδηποτε κ ειτε να μου στειλει ειτε να του στειλω, κ δεν ανοιξα το θεμα ουτε για να κανω διαφημιση (φοιτητρια ειμαι δεν ειμαι dealer) ουτε επειδη κολοβαραω, αλλα επειδη πασχω απο νευρικη βουλιμια κ ταλαιπωρουμαι με τα διατροφικα, κ αυτο το ξερουν κ οι πετρες πια, αυτα απο την junkie psychotic βουλιμικη


λακρυ
δεν το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν βουλιμικα κοριτσια εκτος ελεγχου που ψαχνουν παντου πληροφοριες για να αυτοκαταστραφουν?
για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν διαφημιζουμε οποιαδηποτε φαρμακα για την παθηση καποιου, δεν διαφημιζουμε ουτε φαρμακα η τροπους για να αδυνατιζει κανεις "μαγικα".
ποιο ειναι το περιεργο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυ
> δεν το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν βουλιμικα κοριτσια εκτος ελεγχου που ψαχνουν παντου πληροφοριες για να αυτοκαταστραφουν?
> για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν διαφημιζουμε οποιαδηποτε φαρμακα για την παθηση καποιου, δεν διαφημιζουμε ουτε φαρμακα η τροπους για να αδυνατιζει κανεις "μαγικα".
> ποιο ειναι το περιεργο?


ναι δε λεω αλλα εγραψα οτι οποιος θελει κ εχει να μου στειλει pm, δεν θα γινοταν δημοσια η συζητηση, αρα ποιος ο λογος να κλειδωθουν τα θεματα, ακομα κ τωρα μπορει ανετα καποιος/α να μου στειλει pm κ να μου πει "ξες, εγω το πηρα κ ετσι κ ετσι", so?

----------


## Remedy

> ναι δε λεω αλλα εγραψα οτι οποιος θελει κ εχει να μου στειλει pm, δεν θα γινοταν δημοσια η συζητηση, αρα ποιος ο λογος να κλειδωθουν τα θεματα, ακομα κ τωρα μπορει ανετα καποιος/α να μου στειλει pm κ να μου πει "ξες, εγω το πηρα κ ετσι κ ετσι", so?


ε οκ, τα θεματα κλειδωνονται οταν τα παρουν ειδηση.
για να προλαβουν το απο κει και περα....
σκεψου καποιον να βγει να πει "οποιος εχει ταβορ-λεξοτανιλ-αναφρανιλ, παρακαλω να στειλει πμ"...
ειναι δυνατον σε ενα φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας να ενθαρυνεται η διακινηση φαρμακων χωρις συνταγη γιατρου?
οποιος εχει συνταγη, τα παιρνει απ τα φαρμακεια

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ε οκ, τα θεματα κλειδωνονται οταν τα παρουν ειδηση.
> για να προλαβουν το απο κει και περα....
> σκεψου καποιον να βγει να πει "οποιος εχει ταβορ-λεξοτανιλ-αναφρανιλ, παρακαλω να στειλει πμ"...
> ειναι δυνατον σε ενα φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας να ενθαρυνεται η διακινηση φαρμακων χωρις συνταγη γιατρου?
> οποιος εχει συνταγη, τα παιρνει απ τα φαρμακεια


ναι ρεμεντι δικιο εχεις τωρα που το σκεφτομαι καλυτερα θα ηταν πιο καλο να διαγραφουν κ τα 2 τελειως τα θεματα γιατι οπως εγραφα κ στο αλλο το θρεντ μπορει εγω να την πατησα μια φορα αλλα δεν θελω να παιρνω κ αλλες κοπελες στο λαιμο μου που μπορει να τα δουν κ ειτε να στειλουν σε μενα ειτε να ψαχνουν απο δω κ απο κει τα συγκεκριμενα σκευασματα νικο διεγραψε τα τελειως καλυτερα μιας κ μπορει να ειναι κλειδωμενα αλλα η επιλογη του pm εξακολουθει να υφισταται σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν κοπελες που να τα ειδαν για πρωτη φορα αυτα κ να τα μαθαν "μεσω εμου" κ φρικαρω

----------


## NikosD.

Μάλιστα....
υποπτεύομαι ότι ακόμη 4-5 συγκεκριμένα μέλη όπου να ναι θα εμφανιστούν και θα απαντήσουν, όπως συμβαίνει όποτε προκύπτει τέτοιο θέμα. Είναι σαν να ζω τη μέρα της μαρμότας!

Ναι Δώρα, σε αδίκησα.... παρόλο που είσαι εδώ, ενώ στο παρελθόν είχες αποκλειστει από το φόρουμ με έναν αποκλεισμό που και συ τότε είχες χαρακτηρισει ως δίκαιο.
Ναι Κενό, σε αδίκησα, παρόλο που θα έπρεπε να έχεις αποκλειστεί 10 φορές από το φόρουμ, κι όμως είσαι ακόμα εδώ.
Ναι Άνεμε, δίκιο έχεις, απουσιάζω, μεροληπτώ, και παρόλο που δηλώνεις εξοργισμένος στην πρώτη γραμμή του μηνύματος σου... στην τέταρτη γραμμή μου τα λες φιλικά και χωρίς θυμό!
Ναι Τζέιν, δίκιο έχεις και εμφανίζεσαι σε όλα τα σχετικά θέματα παρέα με τον άνεμο και με κάθε ευκαιρία τονίζεις πως το τι κάνει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ, συζητιέται σε προσωπικα μηνύματα, σε emails, σε μσν, από πααααρα πολλούς. 
(εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι συζητιέται και στο Eurogroup και στη Nasa, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).

Οπως απαντούσα και λίγο νωρίτερα σε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα, οι άνθρωποι, όταν εμπλεκόμαστε συναισθηματικά συνηθίζουμε να ακούμε μόνο τις ερωτήσεις στις οποίες μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε και αυτή η συναισθηματική εμπλοκή δημιουργεί έναν παραμορφωτικό φακό που δεν μας επιτρέπει να δούμε καθαρά, ολόκληρη την εικόνα.
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν, αν πράγματι έχετε πέρα για πέρα δίκιο πως τα προβλήματα του φόρουμ θα λυνόταν, αν απέκλεια ένα συγκεκριμένο μέλος (τη Θεοφανία στην προκειμένη),

αν πράγματι έχω κάνει αυτό και όποια άλλα λάθη, (5, 10 ή 100) μου καταλογίζετε,
τι σας εμποδίζει από το να συγχωρήσετε?
τι σας εμποδίζει από το να τα προσπεράσετε και να πάτε παρακάτω?

Τι σημαίνει άραγε το γεγονός πως εμφανίζεστε με κάθε ευκαιρία, 
επίμονα έως εμμονικά κάποιες φορές, ζητώντας να αποχωρήσω, 
ζητώντας να κλείσω το φόρουμ, 
ζητώντας μια ηθική δικαίωση?

Σας εξοργίζει όπως γράφετε παραπάνω η ανοχή μου προς ανθρώπους και συμπεριφορές. Θα έπρεπε να αποκλείσω 1-2 ανθρώπους για να γίνει ο κόσμος μας πιο όμορφος. Θα έπρεπε να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα πιο γρήγορα, πιο γρήγορα, πιο γρήγορα, για να μην τα βλέπουν τα μάτια μας και τα μάτια ολονών και άρα να σώσουμε τους καλούς ανθρώπους από τους κακούς ανθρώπους.

Δεν είναι άραγε αυτό σκληρότητα προς τους ανθρώπους κι είναι σκληρότητα μόνο η συμπεριφορά των άλλων?
Που είναι η ενσυναίσθηση σας για χάρην της οποίας φωνάζετε όσα φωνάζετε?
Με δύο λόγια ακόμη: δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα αποκλείονται άνθρωποι από τη συμμετοχή τους στο φόρουμ. Αν αυτό για κάποιους είναι μεροληψία ή είναι αδικία, για μένα είναι ανοχή ή ενίοτε ενσυναίσθηση.

ΥΓ. Ναι, επιβεβαιώνω τη σκεψη μερικών ,πως όντως υπάρχει (και)ειρωνία στο μήνυμα μου, την προτιμώ όμως από τον passive aggresive τρόπο που εμφανίζεται με λουλούδια και κορδελίτσες.
ΥΓ2. Επί του θέματος (της σύγκρουσης) και για να γίνω συγκεκριμένος, ξεκίνησε οοολη αυτή η φασαρία, στο θέμα εδώ και στην προσωπική μου αλληλογραφία, για πιο λόγο άραγε, από τη στιγμή που γρήγορα, έγκαιρα η διαχείριση διέγραψε τα επίμαχα μηνύματα????
Η φασαρία έγινε γιατι -ακόμη- δεν δόθηκαν οι σχετικές προειδοποιήσεις στα μέλη?
Για όνομα!!! αυτό κι αν -στα δικά μου μάτια- μοιάζει με αρένα!
Δεν μας καθησυχάζει οτι σβήστηκαν τα επιμαχα μηνύματα, χρειαζεται να θρέψουμε κι άλλη πλευρά μας, αυτή που ζητά να σταλούν και προειδοποιήσεις.

Για την ιστορία και μόνο αναφέρω πως πράγματι πρόκειται να σταλούν κάποιες προειδοποιήσεις -αν αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία για κάποιους από την απλή διαγραφή των μηνυμάτων-. Προειδοποιήσιες θα σταλούν σε κάποιους
1. για παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων
2. για επιθέσεις.

Αυτά.
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## ανεμος

ενταξει Νικο προφανως οποιος εχει αλλη αποψη απο εσενα δεν μπορει να συγχωρησει και να παει παρακατω....για μενα δεν την αντεχεις την κριτικη Νικο ουτε την διαφορετικοτητα..............
για ενα παραξενο λογο εγω εμαθα απο τον δικο μου ψυχοθεραπευτη οτι δεν υποχρεωμενος ουτε να συγχωρησω ουτε να ειμαι ενσυναισθητικος με μελη οπου αναζητουν συνεχεια την συγκρουση και τον ελεγχο.Επισης εμαθα ουτε οταν καποιος μου πεταει τον θυμο του να μην τον καταπινω αλλα να λεω αυτο που αισθανομαι χωρις λογοκρισια του κριτη(οσο γινεται)...ηθικη δικαιωση δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι, παντως οταν εσυ ανεχεσαι να προσβαλλονται μελη συνεχεια απο μια συγκεκριμενη ομαδα εδω μεσα με θεματα ιδρυματισμου ειναι σαν τους υποθαλπτεις και παραλληλα να υπονομευεις το ιδιο το φορουμ....
εγω αναρωτιεμαι γιατι λειτουργεις ετσι ,οπως αναρωτιεσαι και εσυ για την τροικα που εχω κανει με την τζειν(αυτο ειναι συμπερασμα σου)...προφανως εχεις θεμα με την μη παρεμβατικοτητα η μαλλον πιστευεις οτι το φορουμ ειναι φαρος σωτηριας,πραγματικα αυτο πιστευεις??Δλδ πιστευεις οτι αν διαγραφει καποιο μελος απο εδω θα παθει κατι,πιστευεις οτι εισαι υπευθυνος εσυ για την ψυχικη υγεια των μελων εδω μεσα???Ισα ισα καλο θα εκανε σε μερικα μελη...πολυ καλο!!!Η ζωη εχει ορια απο μονη της ειτε τα επιβαλλουμε εμεις ειτε οχι!!!Και που εισαι εσυ οταν πραγματικα βαλλεται η ψυχικη υγεια καποιων μελων με σοβαρα θεματα??Οταν μπαινουν ζητωντας ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη και τελικα μοιαζει να περνανε απο το ελεγχο καποιων συγκεκριμενων μελων,τοτε δεν σε νοιαζει???
Που ειναι η δικια σου κατανοηση και συγχωρεση απεναντι σε μελη οπως εγω η τζειν και αλλοι?? δεν αγεσαι μεροληπτικα σε μας,δεν κανεις διακρισεις??....αυτος ο θυμος καλύμενος απο το μανδυα της ειρωνειας που απευθυνεται??σε μας δεν απευθυνεται??δεν σε ειδα να αγανακτεις και να θυμωνεις με τα γραφομενα του συγκεκριμενου μελους,γιατι??
Οταν εγραψες ενα ποστ που ελεγες οτι κουραστηκες και νιωθεις αηδια για οτι συμβαινει εδψ μεσα δεν σε ειδα να θυμωνεις απεναντι στα μελη οπου στο δημιουργουσαν αυτο αλλα αντιθετα συναισθηματικα εδειχες μαλλον απογοητευμενος........
να σου πω εγω τι βλεπω,οτι σε μελη οπου κατα την δικη σου κριση δεν εχουν αναγκη υποστηριξης,ανοχης,κατανοη ση εχεις υψηλες προσδοκιες ενω σε μελη απου για σενα ισχυει το αντιθετο δειχνεις απιστευτη ανοχη και κατανοηση σε βαρος αλλων!
Εγω προσωπικα δεν θελω ουτε την χαρη σου ουτε την κατανοηση σου ξερω πολυ καλα να με υπερασπιζομαι εδω και παντου!!!
Και τελικως ξεχασες να απαντησεις στον προβληματισμο μου!!Αναρωτιεμαι αν εσενα με την ιδιοτητα του ψυχοθεραπευτη σε προβληματιζει που υπαρχουν μελη που γραφουν καθε μερα απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ επι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ..Σε ενα φορυμ που εχεις φτιαξει εσυ...Ειναι σαν τα παιδια στα φαναρια που μαθαινουν να ζουν με την ζητιανια με τα λιγα χωρις αξιοπρεπεια χωρις να μαθαινουν να αγωνιζονται να διεκδικουν και τελικα να ζουν!!!(συμπερασμα μου)

Τελος εμμενω στις θεσεις μου δλδ να παραδωσεις την διαχειρηση αλλου η απλα μπορω και να φυγω(πραγμα που το σκεφτομαι ετσι και αλλιως............)

----------


## Κύκνος

Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω να πω τα εξής: καταρχήν, δεν θεωρώ πως είναι σωστό εκ μέρους να ζητάτε από τον Νίκο να δώσει την διαχείριση αλλού και ειδικά να κλείσει το φόρουμ. 1ον γιατί είναι πολύ σκληρό και ακραίο και 2ον γιατί τα υπόλοιπα μέλη τα ρωτήσατε αν θέλουν; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω κανένα από τα δύο και ειδικά δεν θέλω να κλείσει το φόρουμ γιατί εμένα με βοηθάει! Καθόλου δεν σέβεστε την ανάγκη που έχουν κάποιοι να συμμετέχουν; Ειδικά αφού κάνετε τόσο συμπονετικές αναφορές στα άτομα με προβλήματα;
Ναι, το ξέρω ότι κάποια μέλη είναι επιθετικά αλλά θεωρώ άδικο και σκληρό να επιτίθεστε με τόσο άσχημο τρόπο στον Νίκο. Τις απόψεις σαν αυτές που ανέφερα στην πρώτη παράγραφο δεν τις συμμερίζονται όλα τα μέλη όπως βλέπετε. Οπότε δεν έχετε κανένα δικαίωμα να ζητάτε κάτι που θα επηρεάσει και αυτούς. Αν ενοχλείστε τόσο πολύ από την κατάσταση, μπορείτε να αποχωρήσετε αλλά να ζητάτε αλλαγή διαχείρισης και ειδικά κλείσιμο του φόρουμ δεν έχετε το δικαίωμα και δεν είναι και σωστό προς όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σας εξοργίζει όπως γράφετε παραπάνω η ανοχή μου προς ανθρώπους και συμπεριφορές. Θα έπρεπε να αποκλείσω 1-2 ανθρώπους για να γίνει ο κόσμος μας πιο όμορφος. Θα έπρεπε να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα πιο γρήγορα, πιο γρήγορα, πιο γρήγορα, για να μην τα βλέπουν τα μάτια μας και τα μάτια ολονών και άρα να σώσουμε τους καλούς ανθρώπους από τους κακούς ανθρώπους.
> *
> Δεν είναι άραγε αυτό σκληρότητα προς τους ανθρώπους κι είναι σκληρότητα μόνο η συμπεριφορά των άλλων?*
> Που είναι η ενσυναίσθηση σας για χάρην της οποίας φωνάζετε όσα φωνάζετε?
> 
> Με δύο λόγια ακόμη: δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα αποκλείονται άνθρωποι από τη συμμετοχή τους στο φόρουμ. Αν αυτό για κάποιους είναι μεροληψία ή είναι αδικία, για μένα είναι ανοχή ή ενίοτε ενσυναίσθηση.
> *Δεν μας καθησυχάζει οτι σβήστηκαν τα επιμαχα μηνύματα, χρειαζεται να θρέψουμε κι άλλη πλευρά μας, αυτή που ζητά να σταλούν και προειδοποιήσεις.*
> 
> Για την ιστορία και μόνο αναφέρω πως πράγματι πρόκειται να σταλούν κάποιες προειδοποιήσεις -αν αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία για κάποιους από την απλή διαγραφή των μηνυμάτων-. Προειδοποιήσιες θα σταλούν σε κάποιους
> ...


Νίκο, εγώ μόνο δυο λόγια έχω να πω εδώ:
1ον ότι δεν θεωρώ την αντίδραση κάποιων μελών που θίγονται σαν σκληρότητα αλλά σαν άμυνα. Μιλάω γενικά τώρα όχι για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αλλά αν κάποιος δεχτεί επίθεση κι άσχημη συμπεριφορά χωρίς να την έχει προκαλέσει είναι λογικό να θέλει να αμυνθεί και να προστατευθεί. Διαφωνείς; Έχουμε ήδη αρκετά προβλήματα κάποιοι, δεν χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερα με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις...
2ον θεωρώ ότι γι' αυτό ζητάνε κάποιοι προειδοποιήσεις, για να σταματήσουν αυτές οι συμπεριφορές κι όχι για εκδίκηση...αυτό ναι, θα ήταν ποταπό...

----------


## PETRAN

> Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω να πω τα εξής: καταρχήν, δεν θεωρώ πως είναι σωστό εκ μέρους να ζητάτε από τον Νίκο να δώσει την διαχείριση αλλού και ειδικά να κλείσει το φόρουμ. 1ον γιατί είναι πολύ σκληρό και ακραίο και 2ον γιατί τα υπόλοιπα μέλη τα ρωτήσατε αν θέλουν; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω κανένα από τα δύο και ειδικά δεν θέλω να κλείσει το φόρουμ γιατί εμένα με βοηθάει! Καθόλου δεν σέβεστε την ανάγκη που έχουν κάποιοι να συμμετέχουν; Ειδικά αφού κάνετε τόσο συμπονετικές αναφορές στα άτομα με προβλήματα;
> Ναι, το ξέρω ότι κάποια μέλη είναι επιθετικά αλλά θεωρώ άδικο και σκληρό να επιτίθεστε με τόσο άσχημο τρόπο στον Νίκο. Τις απόψεις σαν αυτές που ανέφερα στην πρώτη παράγραφο δεν τις συμμερίζονται όλα τα μέλη όπως βλέπετε. Οπότε δεν έχετε κανένα δικαίωμα να ζητάτε κάτι που θα επηρεάσει και αυτούς. Αν ενοχλείστε τόσο πολύ από την κατάσταση, μπορείτε να αποχωρήσετε αλλά να ζητάτε αλλαγή διαχείρισης και ειδικά κλείσιμο του φόρουμ δεν έχετε το δικαίωμα και δεν είναι και σωστό προς όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν.
> Ευχαριστώ.




+1


Πολύ καλό ποστ κύκνος

----------


## Κύκνος

> +1
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλό ποστ κύκνος


Σ' ευχαριστώ Πετράν!  :Embarrassment:  Και χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

κυριε νικο διαχειριστη..μοιαζεις σαν να πατας αλλου και αλλου να βρισκεσαι..συνεχιζεις να μην καταλαβαινεις την συζητηση!
οσο για τα παλια που αναφερεις και τον αποκλεισμο μου στον ειχα ζητησει πριν το κανεις,εγω στον ειχα ζητησει ναι..και φυσικα ειχα παραβει και τους κανονες στελνοντας κατι χυδαια βρισιδια ενος μελους.εν συνεχεια σου ζητησα την επανεισοδο μου και φυσικα μου την επετρεψες αμεσα και σε ευχαριστω γιαυτο.
γιατι θεωρεις οτι σε βαζουμε στην μεση η οτι σε κρινουμε οταν σε ενα μελος εδω επιδεικτικα-προκλητικα ανεχεσαι να ξεσκιζει σαρκες μελων(δεν εννοω την δικη μου εγω ειμαι σκληροπετση θα της κατσω στο λαιμο)
μην μου λες οτι τα βλεπω υπο το πρισμα του συναισθηματος!απλα θεωρω χυδαια και ποταπη ολη την πορεια της εδω..
εσυ και ολοι οι διαχειριστες κατα καιρους επαναλαμβανετε οτι δεν ζυγιζετε τις λεξεις(βρισιες,προσβολες) πολυ κακως!να σου δωσω εγω ζυγαριες νικο μου!διοτι εγω μπορει να χτυπησω τον αγκωνα ενος μελους και αυτο να ερθει να με πατησει με νταλικα ειναι δικαιο?δεν πρεπει να ζυγιζεις λοιπον?

εαν εγω σου βρωμαω εδω μπορεις και τωρα να με αποκλεισεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα γιατι πλεον δεν περναω ολη την ζωουλα μου εδω μεσα οπως η φυσιολογικη κυρια,εχω κ αλλες δουλειες..κ επισης δεν θεωρω τον τοπο αυτο υποστηρικτικο και δικαιο.αποψη μου παντα ετσι?

ενταξει της εδωσες και μια ειδοποιηση τωρα λυθηκε το προβλημα δεν θα το ξανακανει,δεν θα ξανα απειλησει,δεν θα ξαναχτυπησει κανενος την ασθενεια,δεν θα ξαναβγαλει στην φορα σωψυχα και ιδιοτητα κανενος! 

αστεια πραγματα...

----------


## Flumen

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ?? :s ρε πάμε καλα??

Άντε, να δημιουργηθεί μια ένταση επειδή συγκρούονται απόψεις πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αλλά ποιο δίκιο ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά σε ένα φόρουμ ανωνυμίας? Μήπως το δίκιο που ψάχνετε στην πραγματική ζωή σας και το μεταφέρετε εδώ μέσα για να εκτονωθεί? Τι σε νοιάζει ρε Δώρα τι έχει πει η Θεοφανία ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ για σένα?? Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση να της εμπιστεύτηκες δεδομένα και να τα έχει ''κάνει βούκινο'', εσύ φταις και όχι αυτή ή η οποιαδηποτε Θεοφανία! Αν νιώθεις ότι έχουν μαθευτεί μέσα σε ένα χώρο ανωνυμίας προσωπικά σου θέματα απλά αποχώρησε ή ζήτα απο τη διαχείριση να σβήσει απαντήσεις σου ή θέματα, ξέρω κι εγώ.. Αυτή η τακτική ''Μπαμπά Νίκοοοο!! ααα!! Η Θεοφανία με είπε ιλίθιαα!'' είναι ΓΕΛΟΙΑ. Έχετε βιάσει το χώρο, έχετε γεμίσει σκουπίδια μια υποσχόμενη γη, και σας φταίει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Πόσες φορές μας το έχουν πει εδώ μέσα, αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα διαχείρισης συζητείστε το με το διαχειριστή. Μόνο σε περίπτωση που δεν σας απαντά βρίσκω προσωπικά χρήσιμη τη χρήση του δημόσιου χώρου.
Νίκο δεν απαντάς σε προσωπικά μηνύματα? Νομίζω πως ναι.

Αφήστε τον κόσμο που θέλει να συζητήσει ήσυχο και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά με λίγα λόγια, χεστήκαμε για τις προσωπικές σας διαμάχες, είναι σαν να μας αναγκάζετε να καθόμαστε στο ίδιο δωμάτιο ενώ 3-4 άτομα παίζουν μπουνίδια και βρίζουν και φωνάζουν. Κι αν δεν σας αρέσει το φόρουμ και οι διαχειριστές του ΦΥΓΕΤΕ.

----------


## dora-agxos

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ?? :s ρε πάμε καλα??
> 
> Άντε, να δημιουργηθεί μια ένταση επειδή συγκρούονται απόψεις πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αλλά ποιο δίκιο ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά σε ένα φόρουμ ανωνυμίας? Μήπως το δίκιο που ψάχνετε στην πραγματική ζωή σας και το μεταφέρετε εδώ μέσα για να εκτονωθεί? Τι σε νοιάζει ρε Δώρα τι έχει πει η Θεοφανία ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ για σένα?? Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση να της εμπιστεύτηκες δεδομένα και να τα έχει ''κάνει βούκινο'', εσύ φταις και όχι αυτή ή η οποιαδηποτε Θεοφανία! Αν νιώθεις ότι έχουν μαθευτεί μέσα σε ένα χώρο ανωνυμίας προσωπικά σου θέματα απλά αποχώρησε ή ζήτα απο τη διαχείριση να σβήσει απαντήσεις σου ή θέματα, ξέρω κι εγώ.. Αυτή η τακτική ''Μπαμπά Νίκοοοο!! ααα!! Η Θεοφανία με είπε ιλίθιαα!'' είναι ΓΕΛΟΙΑ. Έχετε βιάσει το χώρο, έχετε γεμίσει σκουπίδια μια υποσχόμενη γη, και σας φταίει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Πόσες φορές μας το έχουν πει εδώ μέσα, αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα διαχείρισης συζητείστε το με το διαχειριστή. Μόνο σε περίπτωση που δεν σας απαντά βρίσκω προσωπικά χρήσιμη τη χρήση του δημόσιου χώρου.
> Νίκο δεν απαντάς σε προσωπικά μηνύματα? Νομίζω πως ναι.
> 
> Αφήστε τον κόσμο που θέλει να συζητήσει ήσυχο και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά με λίγα λόγια, χεστήκαμε για τις προσωπικές σας διαμάχες, είναι σαν να μας αναγκάζετε να καθόμαστε στο ίδιο δωμάτιο ενώ 3-4 άτομα παίζουν μπουνίδια και βρίζουν και φωνάζουν. Κι αν δεν σας αρέσει το φόρουμ και οι διαχειριστές του ΦΥΓΕΤΕ.


εκει που πεφτουν τα μπουνιδια υπαρχει και μια πορτα που μπορει να φυγει κανεις,εκτος αν του αρεσει η αρενα παρακολουθησει τον αγωνα και μετα κανοντας τον μαγκα λεει εσυ φυγε μας ζαλισες,εσυ φταις που τρως μπουνιδια και χεστηκα,αμα χεστηκες νατασα μου φαε κιολας.καλοχωνευτα.
με το θεμα εγω προσωπικα εχω τελειωσει ο καθενας ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του..

----------


## Flumen

Χαίρομαι πολύ Δώρα που λες πως έχες τελειώσει με το θέμα, κάτι που θα φανεί στην πορεία αν ισχύει ή οχι

----------


## dora-agxos

> Χαίρομαι πολύ Δώρα που λες πως έχες τελειώσει με το θέμα, κάτι που θα φανεί στην πορεία αν ισχύει ή οχι


παντα να παιρνεις τετοιες χαρες!

----------


## Flumen

:Frown:  οκ......

----------


## RockElCasbah

Καλησπέρα μωρέ... θαρρώ πως χρειάζεται να βάλουμε περισσότερο χιούμορ στη ζωή μας, έ;... για παράδειγμα, εγώ τώρα κάνω αυτό που λέγεται "προτροπή'. Με τις λέξεις πάντα έτσι;... με ό,τι πολυτιμότερο έχουμε δηλαδή. Τα σκατά που κολυμπάνε στο κεφάλι μας εννοώ. Αυτά είναι οι λέξεις, άμ τί!... η έκφραση των σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων μας μωρέ!... ναι, αυτά εννοώ διάολε!...

"ενταξει της εδωσες και μια ειδοποιηση τωρα λυθηκε το προβλημα δεν θα το ξανακανει,δεν θα ξανα απειλησει,δεν θα ξαναχτυπησει κανενος την ασθενεια,δεν θα ξαναβγαλει στην φορα σωψυχα και ιδιοτητα κανενος!...".

Και αλήθεια, αφού δε δίνεται "βάρος" στις λέξεις, πώς γίνεται ρε πούστη μου όλο αυτό το πράγμα που περιγράφεται παραπάνω;... πολύ προβληματισμό μου δημιουργεί, δε το συζητώ... τί υπάρχει πιο δυνατό από τις λέξεις;... η σιωπή, η διαστρέβλωση, η απαξίωση του συνομιλητή;... μα κι αυτά όλα με γράμματα βγαίνουν προς τα έξω... να πεις πως έχεις μπροστά σου μια παλέτα... χμμ, να ζωγραφίσεις ρε αδερφέ... ένα πεντάγραμμο;... να βάλεις νότες επάνω, ναι το καταλαβαίνω... αλλά να μη δίνουμε σημασία στις λέξεις;... 'ντάξει καλέ, αφού το να ξύνουμε τα κακαλάκια μας για να καμουφλάρουμε τις λέξεις είναι πιο εύκολο, μη σας χαλάσω το χατήρι, λολ!...
Άλλο μέγα "ελάττωμα", να μιλάς για λογαριασμό σου... έχει καταντήσει "ελάττωμα" να κουβαλάς την ευθύνη των λόγων σου και να εκφράζεσαι σε α' ενικό πρόσωπο... και "προτέρημα" το να χρησιμοποιείς άπαντες όλους για να πεις δυο λέξεις... το φαινόμενο απαντά από μόνο του στην "απορία" που εξέφρασα παραπάνω. Εδώ συνηθίζεται η μέθοδος του πληθυντικού αριθμού. Και έξω απ' τα φόρουμς βεβαίως - βεβαίως... γιατί οι άνθρωποι που δε... ζυγίζουν τις λέξεις - το μυαλό και την ψυχή τους δλδ - απλά τις φοβούνται... τις απλώνουν πάνω στους άλλους με έναν ωραιότατο πληθυντικό, μπας και φανεί... τί αλήθεια φοβούνται οι άνθρωποι να φανεί;... 

Το πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεται σε μένα την Ροκ - η Αλομπάρ συνεχίζει σε άλλα φόρουμς όπου οι άνθρωποι δε φοβούνται - είναι αυτό... 

"Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από PETRAN Εμφάνιση Μηνύματος
Απλά να τα ξέρεις αυτά όταν βρεθείς σε ένα debate με τους άλλους "λογοτέχνες" για να μιλήσω την παιδική σου γλώσσα αφού θέλεις να μιλήσουμε με βάση τα επαγγέλματα μας (μπορεί να είμαι και εγώ εκεί).

Θεοφανία:
..εχμ...ποια επαγγέλματα? Η ροκ είναι λογοτεχνης? λολλλλ.....(Ετσι και μου την ξαναπει κανεις για το μοντελ που έχω βαλει κατω από το νικ μου, θα γινει της @@).".

Εγώ μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου λοιπόν, όπως πάντα. Και θα ρωτήσω - χωρίς καμιά "αγωνία" για το αν θα πάρω απάντηση ή όχι - αυτό δεν αποτελεί λόγο για παρατήρηση;... και τί φταίω εγώ αν οι μοντς ΔΕ του έδωσαν σημασία;... επειδή αυτοί δε γουστάρουν να ζυγίζουνε τις λέξεις;... το έχω γράψει πριν τη Δώρα, χθες ή προχθές. Καλό πρόσχημα για όσους αδυνατούν να τις ζυγιάζουν λοιπόν... και στην τελική, δε κατάλαβα... εδώ έχουμε ειρωνία - "και καλά, τί είπα ο άνθρωπος!", με πολύ φτηνό τρόπο βέβαια, - για ποιό πράμα κύριοι και κυρίες μοντς του φόρουμ;... γνωρίζει η κυρία τί έχω γράψει;... τους τίτλους αυτών;... τον εκδοτικό οίκο;... το ονοματεπώνυμο με το οποίο... κυκλοφορώ;... τα θέματα που πραγματεύομαι;... για μήπως τα διαφήμισα στο χώρο και δε το θυμάμαι;...
Αν η κυρία θεωρεί τον "λογοτέχνη" επάγγελμα, θα έχει τους λόγους της... ναι, ζω απ' το γράψιμο, τραβά κανείς κανά ζόρι;... απ' το γράψιμο, όχι απ' τη λογοτεχνία.
Αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε λόγο για "τροποποίηση μηνύματος", έχουμε αλλού γι' αλλού... και με την ευκαιρία του θρεντ, να πω και κάτι άλλο...

Θα είναι μεγάλη αστειότητα το εξής: Εγώ έκανα "ριπόρτ" για τις δυο αυτές προτάσεις... αλήθεια, πώς ξέρω αν δεν είναι "μοντς", τα άτομα στα οποία κάνω "ριπόρτ" για λεγόμενά τους;... το παρόν σαφώς και δεν έχει σβηστεί... όπως και άλλα στα οποία αντιμετωπίζω την εμμονή ενός ανθρώπου να με αποκαλεί "αλκοολική", ενώ δεν είμαι πια... εκεί τουλάχιστον, το θέμα άπτεται όντως ενός ψυχολόγου, κι όχι των απλών μοντς έ;... εκτός αν υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που ΔΕ γνωρίζουν πως ορισμένοι πρώην αλκοολικοί - όχι ναρκομανείς, πιοτί και μόνο λέμε - αποκτούν επανέλεγχο... αλλά αφού δε πειράζονται οι ίδιοι για τέτοιου είδους ελεεινές ανακρίβειες, να πειραχτώ εγώ που πίνω τη μπυρίτσα μου;...
Άντε, με τις υγείες σας... :Smile: ...

----------


## dora-agxos

τωρα που μπαναριστηκε ο ΚΕΝΟ ειναι οκ λυθηκαν ολα..το θεμα λυθηκε.

(η αλλη θα εχει παθει διαρροικες κενωσεις απο την χαρα της που αποκλειστηκε ο ΚΕΝΟ αμα φυγω κ εγω εκει να δεις οργασμους θα εχει)

----------


## dora-agxos

και να κανω μια προβλεψη?οταν θα μπαναριστω κ εγω τοτε θα ανοιξει θεμα η μις για να πει τα δικα της..με τις ευλογιες του δεσποτη παντα!

σημερα εχει παθει κραμπα στα δαχτυλα η μαλλον θα βαραει ολημερις παλαμακια για τον θριαμβο.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Άχ, συγγνώμη ρε γαμώτο, αλλά τώρα που τα έχω και πρόσφατα... γιατί για να μπορέσω να κάνω "αναζήτηση" και να ψάξω να βρω πράματα που έχουνε γραφεί, θα έπρεπε να έχω... σπουδάσει την τέχνη του... διλέπτου - λολ, γεια σου ρε Τζέην κι ας είσαι και δέκα κλώνοι μαζί, μόνο ένας ανόητος δε βλέπει πόσο συγκροτημένο και αντικειμενικό αντιληπτικό κριτήριο έχεις!... :Smile: ... γιατί μη ξεχνάς ρε Τζέην, πως είναι τρομερά σημαντικό να με ενδιαφέρει ποιό παλιό νικ είσαι ρε πούστη μου, και όχι τί γράφεις και τί λες... αυτό περνάει ως "σημαντικό" σε ένα φόρουμ... αυτοβοήθειας. Όπου οι άνθρωποι, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ θα βοηθούσαν ο ένας τον άλλον αν δεν αφήνονταν όλες αυτές οι κακοβουλιές ελεύθερες... και κάποιοι θα έφευγαν και λίγο παραέξω για να κάνουν ΚΑΙ άλλα πράματα... 
Ρε Τζέην;... μιλάω στον κλώνο μου ρε γμτ, άλλωστε το εντόπισε η "επιστήμη"... ά, και πού 'σαι;... είναι υποχρεωτικό να δίνεις... υποστήριξη γιατί ΔΕΝ έχεις το ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ σε ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ φόρουμ να απαντάς όπου και όταν σου γουστάρει!...
Κατάλαβες;... :Smile: ... όχι;... κρίμα ρε συ, έβαλα τα δυνατά μου η έρμη, λολ!...

"Ούτε η επίκληση στο δράμα είναι επιχείρημα, το επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποιείς το 90% των περιπτώσεων. Απλά να τα ξέρεις αυτά όταν βρεθείς σε ένα debate με τους άλλους "λογοτέχνες" για να μιλήσω την παιδική σου γλώσσα αφού θέλεις να μιλήσουμε με βάση τα επαγγέλματα μας (μπορεί να είμαι και εγώ εκεί). Μακάρι να τηρούσες κάποια στιγμή την υπόσχεσή σου να φύγεις από εδώ μέσα, αλλά φυσικά η υπόσχεση σου έχει τόσο κύρος όσο τα αέρια από το κόλον.".

Σελίδα 11 απ' το θρεντ για τον Αλέξη... αυτά είναι τα επιχειρήματα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο... 90% των απαντήσεών μου συνολικά με όλα μου τα νικς, λολ!... στα θέματα κυρίως των εξαρτήσεων και του αλκοόλ, και της κατάθλιψης. Σε αυτά που πέρασα στο πετσί μου και βγήκα μάγκας και μαγκιά μου διπλή και τρίδιπλη. Και που είναι εμφανέστατο πως έχω όλα τα φόντα για να πω δυο κουβέντες της προκοπής. Και στην τελική, το κάνω εθελοντικά με ανθρώπους που έχουν τέτοια θέματα εδώ και τρία χρόνια. Κρίμα που δε μπορώ να φορέσω και μια ποδιά να λέω πως είμαι και γιατρός...
Έχεις δίκιο Πετράν και συγγνώμη που καταπιάστηκα με το "επάγγελμά" σου. Και κρίμα που δε θα παραδεχόσουν ποτέ πως έχω πάρα πολλά ποστς βοηθητικότατα για τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Επίσης κρίμα, που έχεις λοιδορήσει στίχους μου - συγγνώμη που δεν είμαι ο Ελύτης, έ; - και που είμαι οπαδός της ψυχανάλυσης και όχι της γνωσιακής. Άλλωστε, εμένα δε με παίρνει να τη διαφημίζω κιόλας λόγω... "επαγγέλματος", λολ!...
Κι επειδή οι λέξεις είναι σα τα αέρια απ' τον κώλο, κρίμα που ούτε γι' αυτό βρήκαν λόγο να σου κάνουν παρατήρηση... πάντως η κλανιά είναι και υγεία... 
Ας απαντήσω και σε δυο χρήστες που ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημά μου, και καλά αέρια στο φόρουμ, στους μοντς και στη διαχείριση που όσο την..."μισώ", τόσο θα με απαξιώνει, λολ!... καλή Κυριακή!...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΕΤΕ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ?? :s ρε πάμε καλα??
> 
> Άντε, να δημιουργηθεί μια ένταση επειδή συγκρούονται απόψεις πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αλλά ποιο δίκιο ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά σε ένα φόρουμ ανωνυμίας? Μήπως το δίκιο που ψάχνετε στην πραγματική ζωή σας και το μεταφέρετε εδώ μέσα για να εκτονωθεί? Τι σε νοιάζει ρε Δώρα τι έχει πει η Θεοφανία ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ για σένα?? Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση να της εμπιστεύτηκες δεδομένα και να τα έχει ''κάνει βούκινο'', εσύ φταις και όχι αυτή ή η οποιαδηποτε Θεοφανία! Αν νιώθεις ότι έχουν μαθευτεί μέσα σε ένα χώρο ανωνυμίας προσωπικά σου θέματα απλά αποχώρησε ή ζήτα απο τη διαχείριση να σβήσει απαντήσεις σου ή θέματα, ξέρω κι εγώ.. Αυτή η τακτική ''Μπαμπά Νίκοοοο!! ααα!! Η Θεοφανία με είπε ιλίθιαα!'' είναι ΓΕΛΟΙΑ. Έχετε βιάσει το χώρο, έχετε γεμίσει σκουπίδια μια υποσχόμενη γη, και σας φταίει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Πόσες φορές μας το έχουν πει εδώ μέσα, αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα διαχείρισης συζητείστε το με το διαχειριστή. Μόνο σε περίπτωση που δεν σας απαντά βρίσκω προσωπικά χρήσιμη τη χρήση του δημόσιου χώρου.
> Νίκο δεν απαντάς σε προσωπικά μηνύματα? Νομίζω πως ναι.
> 
> Αφήστε τον κόσμο που θέλει να συζητήσει ήσυχο και αδειάστε μας τη γωνιά με λίγα λόγια, χεστήκαμε για τις προσωπικές σας διαμάχες, είναι σαν να μας αναγκάζετε να καθόμαστε στο ίδιο δωμάτιο ενώ 3-4 άτομα παίζουν μπουνίδια και βρίζουν και φωνάζουν. Κι αν δεν σας αρέσει το φόρουμ και οι διαχειριστές του ΦΥΓΕΤΕ.


+1000

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Νατάσα.
Δεν θα γράψω τίποτε άλλο, όχι γιατί δεν έχω χιλιάδες πράγματα να πω, αλλά γιατί δεν θέλω να πυροδοτήσω άλλο την κατάσταση.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ να προσθέσω πως το μέλος Θεοφανία πολλές φορές με ακολουθούσε από θέμα σε θέμα ανακρίνοντας τα λεγόμενα μου και λέγωντας πως βγάζω διαγνώσεις ενώ τα λεγόμενα μου περιείχαν φράσεις όπως "πιστεύω", "νομίζω" ή "μου φαίνεται". Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έβγαλα διάγνωση και φαινόταν καθαρά ότι μου κολλούσε. Οι κινήσεις της πολλές φορές ήταν επιτηδευμένες και φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα. 

Επίσης το δυστήχημα είναι ότι αυτά που λέει η Δώρα είναι αλήθεια. Πολλά μέλη εδώ, τα χτυπάνε πάνω στο πρόβλημα τους, όπως και εμένα, γεγονός θλιβερό και αποτρόπαιο για ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. (Θεοφανία δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων). Δυστυχώς όμως, όσες φορές και αν επισημανθεί, πιστεύω πως τέτοια φαινόμενα θα εξακολουθήσουν να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα θα ήταν απλά να μην ασχολούμαστε και χαλιόμαστε παραπάνω.

----------


## dora-agxos

> +1000
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Νατάσα.
> Δεν θα γράψω τίποτε άλλο, όχι γιατί δεν έχω χιλιάδες πράγματα να πω, αλλά γιατί δεν θέλω να πυροδοτήσω άλλο την κατάσταση.


εισαι απο τους πρωτους βιαστες εδω μεσα μην δινεις τσαμπα ποντους!τα μονα χιλιαδες πραγματα που εχεις να πεις ειναι ιδιωτικες συζητησεις που δεν αφορουν κανεναν αντε και κανενα αλκοολικη,αρρωστη κτλ κτλ κτλ!
εσυ δημιουργεις ολα αυτα που ειπε παραπανω γιατι αν κοντραριστεις σε μια συζητηση(κατι νορμαλ) θα κανεις τα παντα για να το φερεις σε προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση..επισης αμα δινεις ποντακια επειδη καποιοι μαλακες εδω σε εμπιστευτηκαν και εσυ ξεφουρνιζεις τα απαντα παω πασο!!

επισης ναι εισαι απο αυτες που δεν πυροδοτουν καταστασεις..εισαι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος.
τα βρηκες λιγο σκουρα ε?(δεν ηρθε και το παρεακι να σε σωσει)

----------


## marian_m

> Εγώ να προσθέσω πως το μέλος Θεοφανία πολλές φορές με ακολουθούσε από θέμα σε θέμα ανακρίνοντας τα λεγόμενα μου και λέγωντας πως βγάζω διαγνώσεις ενώ τα λεγόμενα μου περιείχαν φράσεις όπως "πιστεύω", "νομίζω" ή "μου φαίνεται". Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έβγαλα διάγνωση και φαινόταν καθαρά ότι μου κολλούσε. Οι κινήσεις της πολλές φορές ήταν επιτηδευμένες και φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα. 
> 
> Επίσης το δυστήχημα είναι ότι αυτά που λέει η Δώρα είναι αλήθεια. Πολλά μέλη εδώ, τα χτυπάνε πάνω στο πρόβλημα τους, όπως και εμένα, γεγονός θλιβερό και αποτρόπαιο για ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. (Θεοφανία δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων). Δυστυχώς όμως, όσες φορές και αν επισημανθεί, πιστεύω πως τέτοια φαινόμενα θα εξακολουθήσουν να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα θα ήταν απλά να μην ασχολούμαστε και χαλιόμαστε παραπάνω.


Έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ, ότι όποτε μπαίνει κάποιο νέο μέλος και εκθέτει το πρόβλημά του, είσαι η πρώτη που τρέχεις με ύφος ειδήμονα να τον συμβουλέψεις. Για κάποιον που δεν σε γνωρίζει, κάνεις ερωτήσεις με τρόπο ειδικού και πολύ εύκολα παραπέμπεις σε ψυχοθεραπεία, με τα λίγα που έχει προλάβει να πει ο άλλος.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν κι εγώ, ότι δίνεις λάθος εντυπώσεις σε πολλά νέα μέλη, τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε με κάποιον ψυχολόγο, πράγμα που δεν είναι σωστό. Όποιος λοιπόν το επισημαίνει, καλά κάνει. 
Και για να μη σπεύσουν κάποιοι να πουν τα γνωστά, ότι υποστηρίζω τη Θεοφανία και ότι είμαι στην κλίκα και άλλες τέτοιες παπαριές, δεν έχω καμία ανάγκη να υποστηρίξω κανέναν άλλον πέρα από τις απόψεις μου. Πόσο μάλλον δε, όταν αυτός δεν φαίνεται να έχει ανάγκη από υποστήριξη.
Ούτε έχω καμιά ανάγκη να ανήκω σε κλίκα, μπορώ μια χαρά να εκθέτω και να υποστηρίζω τις απόψεις μου, χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια. 
Φοβάμαι, ότι οι άνθρωποι που επικαλούνται κλίκες, ομάδες και όπως αλλιώς θέλουν να το πουν, είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα και έχουν ανάγκη να ανήκουν σε ομάδες για να βρίσκουν υποστήριξη. Είναι επίσης αυτοί, που αντί να εξετάσουν τα δικά τους σφάλματα, ψάχνουν τις αδικίες που πιστεύουν ότι τους γίνονται σε συνωμοσίες.
Όσο για το ποιος πάει γυρεύοντας για καυγά, τουλάχιστον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γι' αυτόν που δεν είναι εμπαθής και μπορεί να σκέφτεται νηφάλια είναι ολοφάνερο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ, ότι όποτε μπαίνει κάποιο νέο μέλος και εκθέτει το πρόβλημά του, είσαι η πρώτη που τρέχεις με ύφος ειδήμονα να τον συμβουλέψεις. Για κάποιον που δεν σε γνωρίζει, κάνεις ερωτήσεις με τρόπο ειδικού και πολύ εύκολα παραπέμπεις σε ψυχοθεραπεία, με τα λίγα που έχει προλάβει να πει ο άλλος.
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν κι εγώ, ότι δίνεις λάθος εντυπώσεις σε πολλά νέα μέλη, τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε με κάποιον ψυχολόγο, πράγμα που δεν είναι σωστό. Όποιος λοιπόν το επισημαίνει, καλά κάνει. 
> Και για να μη σπεύσουν κάποιοι να πουν τα γνωστά, ότι υποστηρίζω τη Θεοφανία και ότι είμαι στην κλίκα και άλλες τέτοιες παπαριές, δεν έχω καμία ανάγκη να υποστηρίξω κανέναν άλλον πέρα από τις απόψεις μου. Πόσο μάλλον δε, όταν αυτός δεν φαίνεται να έχει ανάγκη από υποστήριξη.
> Ούτε έχω καμιά ανάγκη να ανήκω σε κλίκα, μπορώ μια χαρά να εκθέτω και να υποστηρίζω τις απόψεις μου, χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια. 
> Φοβάμαι, ότι οι άνθρωποι που επικαλούνται κλίκες, ομάδες και όπως αλλιώς θέλουν να το πουν, είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα και έχουν ανάγκη να ανήκουν σε ομάδες για να βρίσκουν υποστήριξη. Είναι επίσης αυτοί, που αντί να εξετάσουν τα δικά τους σφάλματα, ψάχνουν τις αδικίες που πιστεύουν ότι τους γίνονται σε συνωμοσίες.
> Όσο για το ποιος πάει γυρεύοντας για καυγά, τουλάχιστον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γι' αυτόν που δεν είναι εμπαθής και μπορεί να σκέφτεται νηφάλια είναι ολοφάνερο.


...αυτό ειναι ένα παράδειγμα από τα χιλιάδες που έλεγα σε παραπάνω ποστ μου.

Η Τζίπσι Σελο εκτός του ότι την πέφτει σε όποιον νέο μπαίνει με ερωτήσεις τύπου: "πες μου παραπάνω να σε βοηθήσω" "πονάς εδώ" "πονάς εκεί", που φυσικά και της την έχω πει γιατί ο κάθε ανποψίαστος θα νομίζει πως μιλάει με τον Φρόυντ, μάλλον αναφέρεται στις επίμονες ερωτήσεις μου κάποτε να διασαφηνίσει τι εννοούσε λέγοντας πως εδώ μέσα γίνονται "αίσχη και παρανομίες".
Η αποστομωτική της απάντηση μετά από δέκα φορές που τη ρώτησα ήταν "τι σε νοιάζει εσένα τα είπα με τη διαχείριση", λες και τους υπόλοιπους δεν μας αφορά τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα, ούτε έχουμε λόγο και δικαίωμα να ξέρουμε.

Άλλα τόσα παραδείγματα έχω και για τους υπόλοιπους που έγραψαν σε αυτό το θέμα, βρίσκοντας την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τα απωθημένα τους για παλιές μας συγκρούσεις.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ, ότι όποτε μπαίνει κάποιο νέο μέλος και εκθέτει το πρόβλημά του, είσαι η πρώτη που τρέχεις με ύφος ειδήμονα να τον συμβουλέψεις. Για κάποιον που δεν σε γνωρίζει, κάνεις ερωτήσεις με τρόπο ειδικού και πολύ εύκολα παραπέμπεις σε ψυχοθεραπεία, με τα λίγα που έχει προλάβει να πει ο άλλος.
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν κι εγώ, ότι δίνεις λάθος εντυπώσεις σε πολλά νέα μέλη, τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε με κάποιον ψυχολόγο, πράγμα που δεν είναι σωστό. Όποιος λοιπόν το επισημαίνει, καλά κάνει. 
> Και για να μη σπεύσουν κάποιοι να πουν τα γνωστά, ότι υποστηρίζω τη Θεοφανία και ότι είμαι στην κλίκα και άλλες τέτοιες παπαριές, δεν έχω καμία ανάγκη να υποστηρίξω κανέναν άλλον πέρα από τις απόψεις μου. Πόσο μάλλον δε, όταν αυτός δεν φαίνεται να έχει ανάγκη από υποστήριξη.
> Ούτε έχω καμιά ανάγκη να ανήκω σε κλίκα, μπορώ μια χαρά να εκθέτω και να υποστηρίζω τις απόψεις μου, χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια. 
> Φοβάμαι, ότι οι άνθρωποι που επικαλούνται κλίκες, ομάδες και όπως αλλιώς θέλουν να το πουν, είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα και έχουν ανάγκη να ανήκουν σε ομάδες για να βρίσκουν υποστήριξη. Είναι επίσης αυτοί, που αντί να εξετάσουν τα δικά τους σφάλματα, ψάχνουν τις αδικίες που πιστεύουν ότι τους γίνονται σε συνωμοσίες.
> Όσο για το ποιος πάει γυρεύοντας για καυγά, τουλάχιστον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γι' αυτόν που δεν είναι εμπαθής και μπορεί να σκέφτεται νηφάλια είναι ολοφάνερο.


Εσύ είσαι από τα μέλη με τα οποία δεν έχω συζητήσει πολλές φορές και δεν με γνωρίζεις καλά, δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις ούτε τον χαρακτήρα μου, ούτε τις προθέσεις μου και θεωρώ τα όποια συμπεράσματα σου, εσφαλμένα και αυθαίρετα. Προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω άλλα μελη έτσι όπως θα ήθελα να βοηθάνε και μένα οι άλλοι, τόσο απλά. Δεν θα υποστηρίξω ότι ανηκεις σε κάποια "κλίκα" για τους λόγους που προανέφερα. Αποψη σου, no problem.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ...αυτό ειναι ένα παράδειγμα από τα χιλιάδες που έλεγα σε παραπάνω ποστ μου.
> 
> Η Τζίπσι Σελο εκτός του ότι την πέφτει σε όποιον νέο μπαίνει με ερωτήσεις τύπου: "πες μου παραπάνω να σε βοηθήσω" "πονάς εδώ" "πονάς εκεί", που φυσικά και της την έχω πει γιατί ο κάθε ανποψίαστος θα νομίζει πως μιλάει με τον Φρόυντ, μάλλον αναφέρεται στις επίμονες ερωτήσεις μου κάποτε να διασαφηνίσει τι εννοούσε λέγοντας πως εδώ μέσα γίνονται "αίσχη και παρανομίες".
> Η αποστομωτική της απάντηση μετά από δέκα φορές που τη ρώτησα ήταν "τι σε νοιάζει εσένα τα είπα με τη διαχείριση", λες και τους υπόλοιπους δεν μας αφορά τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα, ούτε έχουμε λόγο και δικαίωμα να ξέρουμε.
> 
> Άλλα τόσα παραδείγματα έχω και για τους υπόλοιπους που έγραψαν σε αυτό το θέμα, βρίσκοντας την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τα απωθημένα τους για παλιές μας συγκρούσεις.


Θεοφανία, είναι φυσικό ξέρεις να θέλω να βοηθήσω όταν έχω περάσει μείζον καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο...δεν θα πω κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν βρίσκω λόγο να απολογηθώ σε κανέναν. Δεν προκάλεσα ποτέ και κανέναν. Δυστυχώς βλέπω πως το μόνιμο "πατημα" σου για να μου την πεις είναι να επαναφέρεις στο προσκήνιο τις νύξεις μου σχετικά με το σάιτ. Το θέμα για μένα έχει λήξει και αν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι άλλο για την παρουσία μου στο φόρουμ στάματα το εδώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δυστυχώς βλέπω πως το μόνιμο "πατημα" σου για να μου την πεις είναι να επαναφέρεις στο προσκήνιο τις νύξεις μου σχετικά με το σάιτ. Το θέμα για μένα έχει λήξει και αν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι άλλο για την παρουσία μου στο φόρουμ στάματα το εδώ.


τζίπσι, πως το έφερα εγώ στο προσκήνιο όταν εσύ μπήκες εδώ και είπες πως σε κυνηγούσα σε θέματα?
Δεν έπρεπε να απαντήσω για ποιο λόγο το έκανα? Και για μένα είχε λήξει μέχρι να ξαναγράψεις σήμερα. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω να γίνεται το παράλογο-λογικό.
Πότε σου απήυθυνα εγώ το λόγο?

----------


## dora-agxos

> τζίπσι, πως το έφερα εγώ στο προσκήνιο όταν εσύ μπήκες εδώ και είπες πως σε κυνηγούσα σε θέματα?
> Δεν έπρεπε να απαντήσω για ποιο λόγο το έκανα? Και για μένα είχε λήξει μέχρι να ξαναγράψεις σήμερα. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω να γίνεται το παράλογο-λογικό.
> Πότε σου απήυθυνα εγώ το λόγο?


η κρουελα μιλησε! ε??ποτε τζιπσι σου απηυθυνε τον λογο???της ειχε ληξει παιδι μου μεχρι σημερα που απλα διαφωνησες μαζι της!αντε μαζεψου ντροπη σου!ακου εκει τολμησες να πεις οτι σε κυνηγαει στα θεματα!!πηγαινε και κρυψου!γιατι κ εδω που απαντησες θα το θεωρησει ως παλια κοντρα!γιαυτο εστειλες κατα την κρουελα!σιωπη το βουλωνουμε εδω!στην δραση δεν θα υπαρχει αντιδραση!ειναι πολεμος αυτο για το φορουμ!σιωπη σου λεω!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> η κρουελα μιλησε! ε??ποτε τζιπσι σου απηυθυνε τον λογο???της ειχε ληξει παιδι μου μεχρι σημερα που απλα διαφωνησες μαζι της!αντε μαζεψου ντροπη σου!ακου εκει τολμησες να πεις οτι σε κυνηγαει στα θεματα!!πηγαινε και κρυψου!γιατι κ εδω που απαντησες θα το θεωρησει ως παλια κοντρα!γιαυτο εστειλες κατα την κρουελα!σιωπη το βουλωνουμε εδω!στην δραση δεν θα υπαρχει αντιδραση!ειναι πολεμος αυτο για το φορουμ!σιωπη σου λεω!


...δώρα, συνέχισε να τσακώνεσαι μόνη σου.
Το ότι έβαλες ένα θέμα και έπεσαν τα κοράκια να με φάνε, δεν θα μου αφαιρέσει το λόγο.

----------


## dora-agxos

> ...δώρα, συνέχισε να τσακώνεσαι μόνη σου.
> Το ότι έβαλες ένα θέμα και έπεσαν τα κοράκια να με φάνε, δεν θα μου αφαιρέσει το λόγο.


τι να φανε απο εσενα μαρη?τι?σαλμονελλα θα παθουν..περιστερακι μου εσυ.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> τζίπσι, πως το έφερα εγώ στο προσκήνιο όταν εσύ μπήκες εδώ και είπες πως σε κυνηγούσα σε θέματα?
> Δεν έπρεπε να απαντήσω για ποιο λόγο το έκανα? Και για μένα είχε λήξει μέχρι να ξαναγράψεις σήμερα. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω να γίνεται το παράλογο-λογικό.
> Πότε σου απήυθυνα εγώ το λόγο?


Το θέμα ανοίχτηκε για να εκφραστούν κάποια παράπονα και επί της ευκαιρίας εξέφρασα και γω τα δικά μου. Κατά τ' άλλα ούτε και εγώ θέλω να το συνεχίσω και το λήγω εδώ.

----------


## babel

Συγγνωμη αλλα ο ΚΕΝΟ γιατι εφαγε ban?

----------


## Boltseed

επειδη ηταν ατακτουλης

----------


## Jane

> Μάλιστα....
> υποπτεύομαι ότι ακόμη 4-5 συγκεκριμένα μέλη όπου να ναι θα εμφανιστούν και θα απαντήσουν, όπως συμβαίνει όποτε προκύπτει τέτοιο θέμα. Είναι σαν να ζω τη μέρα της μαρμότας!
> 
> Ναι Δώρα, σε αδίκησα.... παρόλο που είσαι εδώ, ενώ στο παρελθόν είχες αποκλειστει από το φόρουμ με έναν αποκλεισμό που και συ τότε είχες χαρακτηρισει ως δίκαιο.
> Ναι Κενό, σε αδίκησα, παρόλο που θα έπρεπε να έχεις αποκλειστεί 10 φορές από το φόρουμ, κι όμως είσαι ακόμα εδώ.
> Ναι Άνεμε, δίκιο έχεις, απουσιάζω, μεροληπτώ, και παρόλο που δηλώνεις εξοργισμένος στην πρώτη γραμμή του μηνύματος σου... στην τέταρτη γραμμή μου τα λες φιλικά και χωρίς θυμό!
> Ναι Τζέιν, δίκιο έχεις και εμφανίζεσαι σε όλα τα σχετικά θέματα παρέα με τον άνεμο και με κάθε ευκαιρία τονίζεις πως το τι κάνει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ, συζητιέται σε προσωπικα μηνύματα, σε emails, σε μσν, από πααααρα πολλούς. 
> (εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι συζητιέται και στο Eurogroup και στη Nasa, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).
> 
> ...



Νίκο, παίρνω το θάρρος από τον δικό σου άνωθεν τρόπο και ερωτώ: είσαι πράγματι ψυχολόγος, ή είναι πλάκα όλο αυτό; 
Τα γραπτά σου και η γενική συμπεριφορά σου πάντως εδώ μέσα, δεν συνάδουν με αυτή την ιδιότητα.
Honestly. 

Α, και που είσαι: αν σε πονούν τα λόγια μου, και η αμφισβίτησή μου σκέψου λίγο κύριε ψυχολόγε (αν είσαι, γιατί μπορεί να έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι), πόσο μπορεί να πόνεσε η ΡοκΕλΚάσμπαχ που της αμφισβητούν οι προστατευόμενοί σου, τη δική της ιδιότητα, αυτήν της λογοτέχνη.
Ίσως αυτή η ιδιότητα να είναι το μόνο μου έχει αυτή η κοπέλα. Το σκέφτηκες ποτέ αυτό, «ψυχολόγε»;
Πόσο έχει πονέσει τόσος κόσμος, στο φόρουμ σου. Αν ήσουν ψυχολόγος θα το καταλάβαινες, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να το πω εγώ. 


Εκτός βέβαια και αν είσαι της ίδιας φημισμένης σχολής με τον άλλον μεγάλο ψυχολόγο του φόρουμ, αυτόν που στα θολά μάτια του, βάζει στην ίδια ζυγαριά, μια εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία ενός 15 χρονου, από έναν αστυνομικό (Αλέξη), με ένα μαχαίρωμα για ένα πορτοφόλι. Χωρίς πόνο, χωρίς σεβασμό., χωρίς το παραμικρό συναίσθημα.
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/showthread.php?10787-

Σόρρυ παιδιά, πάντως ακόμα και ένα 12χρονο ξέρει πως ψυχολόγος με αφασία συναισθήματος είναι σαν να λέμε τυρόπιτα χωρίς τυρί. Απλά δεν γίνεται.

Επίσης πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε μία απάντησή σου στο ερώτημα που σου απεύθυνε 2 φορές ο άνεμος. Είναι πολύ σοβαρό όσον αφορά την έστω και ελάχιστη ψυχολογική συνεισφορά εκ μέρους σου, στο σημαντικότατο πρόβλημα εξάρτησης που αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια χρόνια μέλη με το φόρουμ σου. 
Κοινώς δεν τα βοηθάς καθόλου να απεξαρτηθούν και γράφουν κάθε μέρα για χρόνια, ενώ δηλώνουν άνευ ασθένειας ή διαταραχής.

Και επίσης κατά γενική ομολογία, ο ΚΕΝΟ, που μπάναρες ήταν διαμάντι μπροστά σε κάτι χρόνιους τζιμάνες που φιλοξενείς και πραγματικά βλάπτουν ανύποπτα μέλη, αλλά είπαμε, όταν η ματιά είναι θολή, και το συναίσθημα εκλείπει όλα γίνονται ίσιωμα.

Εγώ όσο έχω διαβάσει, ποτέ δεν είδα τον Κενό να θίγει την προσωπικότητα κάποιου, παρά μόνο όταν τον έβαζαν σε θέση άμυνας. Οι υποστηρικτές του φόρουμ υποστήριξης.
Εγώ την άντεξα τη κριτική σου και την ειρωνία σου. Ελπίζω να αντέξεις και εσύ τη δική μου και να διαψεύσεις τον άνεμο, που λέει ότι δεν αντέχεις τη κριτική. Εμείς άλλωστε, τα διάφορα μέλη, έχουμε χορτάσει από κριτική εδώ χρόνια τώρα. 

Καλή Κυριακή σου εύχομαι
(συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά έχω και αληθινή ζωή),

----------


## iberis

> Νίκο, παίρνω το θάρρος από τον δικό σου άνωθεν τρόπο και ερωτώ: είσαι πράγματι ψυχολόγος, ή είναι πλάκα όλο αυτό; 
> Τα γραπτά σου και η γενική συμπεριφορά σου πάντως εδώ μέσα, δεν συνάδουν με αυτή την ιδιότητα.
> Honestly. 
> 
> Α, και που είσαι: αν σε πονούν τα λόγια μου, και η αμφισβίτησή μου σκέψου λίγο κύριε ψυχολόγε (αν είσαι, γιατί μπορεί να έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι), πόσο μπορεί να πόνεσε η ΡοκΕλΚάσμπαχ που της αμφισβητούν οι προστατευόμενοί σου, τη δική της ιδιότητα, αυτήν της λογοτέχνη.
> Ίσως αυτή η ιδιότητα να είναι το μόνο μου έχει αυτή η κοπέλα. Το σκέφτηκες ποτέ αυτό, «ψυχολόγε»;
> Πόσο έχει πονέσει τόσος κόσμος, στο φόρουμ σου. Αν ήσουν ψυχολόγος θα το καταλάβαινες, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να το πω εγώ. 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet (και διαμαντένια) Jane,
αυτά τα ποστάκια σου μου κάνουν οικονομία στην λακ.
Ο Νίκος για σένα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι ψυχολόγος γιατί οι ανθρώπινες αντιδράσεις όπως η ειρωνία δεν ταιριάζουν σε ψυχολόγους ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι σε ώρα εργασίας (εσύ νομίζεις ότι εδώ ο Νίκος άνοιξε το φόρουμ για να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία σε όλους μας:Ρ). 
Για σένα ο Νίκος πρέπει να κάνει διαγνώσεις σε (κατά την δική σου κρίση) εξαρτημένους από το διαδίκτυο και να τους αποκλείει από το φόρουμ για να βρουν την υγειά τους :Ρ (Με τόσες γνώσεις θα πιστέψω ότι εσύ είσαι ο ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα).
Btw, ο άνεμος κοπελιά έχει έμφανέστατη εμπάθεια με τον Νίκο που προτιμά να αναλώνεται με το να "αγωνίζεται" (!) να διώξει τον δημιουργό του φόρουμ, παρά να αποχωρήσει ο ίδιος αφού δεν του αρέσει εδώ. Αλλά μάλλον κάνω εγώ λάθος, ο άνεμος θέλει να σώσει τον κόσμο από τον Νίκο.



Εντάξει, φτάνει τόσο με την πλύση εγκεφάλου?

----------


## Boltseed

Iberis! σαν πολυ γρηγορα απαντησες! Δε πιστευω ο λογος να ειναι οτι εχεις ψευτικη ζωη και οχι 100% αληθινη οπως η τζεην!! εεε???

----------


## iberis

> Iberis! σαν πολυ γρηγορα απαντησες! Δε πιστευω ο λογος να ειναι οτι εχεις ψευτικη ζωη και οχι 100% αληθινη οπως η τζεην!! εεε???


Ουπς κι εγώ η ανυπόμονη... δεν περίμενα καμιά 10αρια μέρες για να φανεί πιο cool η απάντηση  :Frown: 

(Πάντως, μεταξύ μας bolt (!), αυτή η Jane έχασε τα αντανακλαστικά της, τις προηγούμενες 34 φορές αντιδρούσε αστραπιαία.)

----------


## NikosD.

> Νίκο, παίρνω το θάρρος από τον δικό σου άνωθεν τρόπο και ερωτώ: είσαι πράγματι ψυχολόγος, ή είναι πλάκα όλο αυτό; 
> Τα γραπτά σου και η γενική συμπεριφορά σου πάντως εδώ μέσα, δεν συνάδουν με αυτή την ιδιότητα.
> Honestly. 
> 
> Α, και που είσαι: αν σε πονούν τα λόγια μου, και η αμφισβίτησή μου σκέψου λίγο κύριε ψυχολόγε (αν είσαι, γιατί μπορεί να έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι), πόσο μπορεί να πόνεσε η ΡοκΕλΚάσμπαχ που της αμφισβητούν οι προστατευόμενοί σου, τη δική της ιδιότητα, αυτήν της λογοτέχνη.
> Ίσως αυτή η ιδιότητα να είναι το μόνο μου έχει αυτή η κοπέλα. Το σκέφτηκες ποτέ αυτό, «ψυχολόγε»;
> Πόσο έχει πονέσει τόσος κόσμος, στο φόρουμ σου. Αν ήσουν ψυχολόγος θα το καταλάβαινες, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να το πω εγώ. 
> 
> 
> ...



Οφου, όφου, πάμε πάλι.
Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλα όσα γράφεις, γιατί από το μήνυμα σου, καταλαβαίνω πως θεωρείς ότι αποφεύγω να απαντήσω σε μερικά θέματα:

1. Τζέιν, πως να αποκριθώ σε αυτά που γράφεις περί της ιδιότητας μου??? Εσύ άραγε πως θα αποκρινόσουν?

Ναι λοιπόν.... όλο αυτό είναι ένα παραμύθι, είναι μια καλοστημένη φάρσα, ίσως και ένα πείραμα της ΝΑΣΑ.
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να κλείσεις ραντεβού για ψυχοθεραπεία προκειμένου να διαπιστώσεις την ιδιότητα μου.
(_μόνο με χιούμορ μπορώ να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου, εκτός κι αν εσύ στη θέση μου θα έσπευδες να απαντήσεις αναρτώντας την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος σου_).

2. Το να ταυτίζεσαι με όποιον έχει θυμό μαζί μου, να ξεθάβεις και άλλα παλιά θέματα, δεν μου λέει κάτι, αναρωτιέμαι αν λέει κάτι σε σένα.

3. Τα κριτήρια των διαγραφών είναι ναι μεν ξεχειλωμένα, αλλά συγκεκριμένα και νομίζω μάλιστα πως κάπου ειναι αναρτημένα στο φόρουμ.

4. Ο Κενό, κατά τη γνώμη σου _-και κατά γενική ομολογία όπως αναφέρεις- «είναι ένα διαμάντι που ποτέ δε θίγει προσωπικότητες αλλά εγώ, με ματιά θολή και χωρίς συναίσθημα τον διέγραψα»._
Για να μην πάω μακρυά και μιλήσω εκ μέρους άλλων, θα σου πω ότι μόνο εμένα, με έχει προσβάλλει και συκοφαντήσει, τουλάχιστον σε 50 μηνύματα του, πολλά εκ των οποίων, πριν πάρει οποιαδήποτε προειδοποίηση.

Ομως καλή μου Τζέιν, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχω διαγράψει μηνύματα και δεν έχω δώσει προειδοποίηση σε προσβολές ή συκοφαντίες που απευθύνονται σ’ εμένα για να μην θεωρηθεί μεροληψία εκ μέρους μου προς το εκάστοτε μέλος.
Διατηρώ αυτή τη στάση, ευελπιστώντας πως έτσι εξισορροπείται κάπως η ανισοτιμία που ο ρόλος μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ δημιουργεί στη σχέση μου έναντι όλων των μελών. 

Έτσι, μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να ανατρέξεις και να δεις μηνύματα του ΚΕΝΟ που αφορούν εμένα, για του λόγου το αληθές. Ταυτόχρονα, στην αναζήτηση σου, θα δεις και δεκάδες μηνύματα του «διαμαντιού», που εμφανίζονται ως διαγραμμένα από την ομάδα διαχείρισης, που αφορούσαν παραβιάσεις προσωπικών δεδομένων και σοβαρές προσβολές και συκοφαντίες προς διάφορους, λογοι για τους οποίους θα μπορούσε να έχει αποκλειστεί εδώ και μήνες.

Για να μιλήσω πιο συγκεκριμένα για τον αποκλεισμό του,
ο Κενό, με την τελευταία παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων που έκανε, προφανώς μάζεψε το σύνολο των προειδοποιήσεων που απαιτείται για να οδηγηθεί κάποιος σε αποκλεισμό από το φόρουμ.
Εάν ο ίδιος, παρόλο που γνώριζε, αδιαφόρησε γι αυτο το όριο και δημοσίευσε προσωπικά δεδομένα όπως ονοματεπώνυμα, τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε στη διαχείριση? 
Να το συζητήσουμε με την αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων?
Με τον Κενό, όταν έπρεπε, πολύ εγκαιρα, είχα ανταλλάξει προσωπικά μηνύματα και κάπως είχα την εντύπωση πως είχαμε συνεννοηθεί.
Το ίδιο έχω κάνει, με τον ίδιο φιλικό τρόπο, έγκαιρα, πριν διαγραφούν, σχεδόν με όλους όσους έχουν διαγραφεί. Μέχρι εκεί μπορώ... αν με καταλαβαίνεις...

5. Τι απάντηση θα ήθελες στο ερώτημα που επίμονα θέτεις, για όσους γράφουν επί χρόνια στο φόρουμ, χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα?
Θα έπρεπε μήπως κατά την εγγραφή στο φόρουμ να ζητείται επικυρωμένη από ΚΕΠ διάγνωση και θεραπεία του μέλους?
Τζέιν -και χωρίς χιούμορ εδώ- μήπως μπερδεύεις την ιδιότητα και τον σκοπό που επιτελεί ένα φόρουμ γενικά ή αυτό το φόρουμ συγκεκριμένα?
Sections ψυχολογίας, όμοια με του e-psychology, έχουν χιλιάδες φόρουμς ανά τον κόσμο.

Ότι συμβαίνει σε αυτό και σε όλα τα αντιστοιχα φόρουμ, δεν είναι θεραπεία, δεν είναι επαγγελματική υποστήριξη, δεν πρόκειται για υποκατάστατο γιατρού ή ψυχολόγου, είναι φόρουμ=αγορά όπως θα το ονόμαζαν οι αρχαίοι =χώρος επικοινωνίας και για να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο, είναι φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας. 
Κατανοείς τα όρια αυτού του χώρου? Νομίζω πως έχεις "περίεργες" ή ίσως ουτοπικές προσδοκίες.

ΥΓ. Πραγματικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι επιδιώκεις από εμένα ή από το φόρουμ. Πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να δώσω απαντήσεις.
Εχεις κάνει 11 προφίλ, εμφανίζεσαι όχι για να συμμετέχεις, αλλά μόνο για να σχολιάσεις(το γράφω ευγενικά) τα της διαχείρισης. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι επιδιώκεις.

Θα μπορούσες με 2 λόγια, πολύ συγκεκριμένα, να μου πεις τι και τι πρέπει να γίνει κατά τη γνώμη σου σε αυτό το φόρουμ, ώστε να γίνει όπως το θέλεις κι όπως το οραματίζεσαι?

----------


## Boltseed

> Α, και που είσαι: αν σε πονούν τα λόγια μου, και η αμφισβίτησή μου σκέψου λίγο κύριε ψυχολόγε (αν είσαι, γιατί μπορεί να έχω παρεξηγήσει κάτι), πόσο μπορεί να πόνεσε η ΡοκΕλΚάσμπαχ που της αμφισβητούν οι προστατευόμενοί σου, τη δική της ιδιότητα, αυτήν της λογοτέχνη.
> Ίσως αυτή η ιδιότητα να είναι το μόνο μου έχει αυτή η κοπέλα. Το σκέφτηκες ποτέ αυτό, «ψυχολόγε»;


Ενταξει , ισως αρκετα μελη να μην εχουν αναγνωρισει ακομα το πολυτιμο συγγραφικο της εργο στον κοσμο της παγκοσμιας τεχνης και του πολιτισμου. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δραματοποιεις τοσο πολυ ομως!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ενταξει , ισως αρκετα μελη να μην εχουν αναγνωρισει ακομα το πολυτιμο συγγραφικο της εργο στον κοσμο της παγκοσμιας τεχνης και του πολιτισμου. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δραματοποιεις τοσο πολυ ομως!


Βρε bolt-shitακο αφου ειναι τοσο ευτελες το συγγραφικο εργο της Ροκ γιατι δεν γραφεις εσυ καλυτερο? Να σε θαυμασουμε βρε αδερφε, να προσφερεις κ κατι στον "κοσμο της παγκοσμιας τεχνης και του πολιστιμου"!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

> ........
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Πραγματικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι επιδιώκεις από εμένα ή από το φόρουμ. Πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να δώσω απαντήσεις.
> Εχεις κάνει 11 προφίλ, εμφανίζεσαι όχι για να συμμετέχεις, αλλά μόνο για να σχολιάσεις(το γράφω ευγενικά) τα της διαχείρισης. 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι επιδιώκεις.
> 
> ......?


το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> Ενταξει , ισως αρκετα μελη να μην εχουν αναγνωρισει ακομα το πολυτιμο συγγραφικο της εργο στον κοσμο της παγκοσμιας τεχνης και του πολιτισμου. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δραματοποιεις τοσο πολυ ομως!


βολτ σε παρακαλω να μαζεψεις λιγο την ειρωνια σου, αν γινεται.
αν θυμαμαι καλα κι εγω σε εχω ενημερωσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι ειμαι Βασιλισσα, αλλα ακομα να σκυψεις !!!!
και κανεις και χιουμορ απο πανω!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..............λολολλλλλ..!

Αυτό με τα 11 προφίλ με έλιωσε!!!

Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί τόσο πρεμούρα για την άλομπαρ..(λόγω συναδελφικής αλληλεγγύης πολλαπλών προφίλ)

----------


## Remedy

> ..............λολολλλλλ..!
> 
> Αυτό με τα 11 προφίλ με έλιωσε!!!
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί τόσο πρεμούρα για την άλομπαρ..(λόγω συναδελφικής αλληλεγγύης πολλαπλών προφίλ)


και οχι μονο...
η πρεμουρα δεν ειναι μονο για την αλομπαρ.
ειναι για οποιονδηποτε εχει κυρια δραστηριοτητα εδω να την λεει στην διαχειριση, χωρις να συμμετεχει στα θεματα..
για προσεξε καλυτερα ποιους επικαλειται μονιμως η "miss jane- dr. jeckyl κι αλλα 9 συνεργαζομενα νικς"..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Βέβαια, Νίκο....
Το γεγονός πως η Τζέιν έχει ανοίξει 11 προφίλ με σκοπό να τη λέει στη διαχείριση και τα μέλη και να την προστατεύεις μη λέγοντας στην κοινότητα ποια είναι αυτά, (τα προφίλ) νομίζω πως παραείναι ...συναισθηματικό.
Εμένα προσωπικά μου έχει επιτεθεί άπειρες φορές με διόλου κολακευτικά σχόλια, επινοώντας τέρατα που έχω κάνει εδώμε σκοπό να βλάψω άτομα που ταλαιπωρούνται από σοβαρές ασθένειες.
Για να μη το κάνεις έχεις τους λόγους σου, παρόλα αυτά για όλους τους άλλους που μπαίνουμε με ένα και μοναδικό προφίλ και κάθε φορά που πέφτουμε σε λάθος έχουμε και τις ανάλογες συνέπειες, δεν είναι δίκαιο.

----------


## RockElCasbah

> Ενταξει , ισως αρκετα μελη να μην εχουν αναγνωρισει ακομα το πολυτιμο συγγραφικο της εργο στον κοσμο της παγκοσμιας τεχνης και του πολιτισμου. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δραματοποιεις τοσο πολυ ομως!


Κι αλήθεια;... θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να σου ανταπαντήσω σε αυτό;... θα ήταν πολύ αστείο. Είναι ήδη αστείο το να μπαίνω μετά από δυο ή τρεις μέρες - δε θυμάμαι η αλήθεια είναι - και να ασχολείστε με την "Αλομπάρ". Αλλά εφόσον δεν ενοχλείται η διαχείρισή σου, εγώ γιατί να ενοχληθώ;... πράγματα που βγάζουν μάτι, δε χρήζουν ενασχόλησης. Υπάρχουν πιο ουσιαστικά σε αυτή τη ζωή φίλε.

----------


## RockElCasbah

> βολτ σε παρακαλω να μαζεψεις λιγο την ειρωνια σου, αν γινεται.
> αν θυμαμαι καλα κι εγω σε εχω ενημερωσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι ειμαι Βασιλισσα, αλλα ακομα να σκυψεις !!!!
> και κανεις και χιουμορ απο πανω!!!!


Για δε τον βοηθάς να το βελτιώσει;... το χιούμορ;... σου εύχομαι και σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερα αξιώματα. Ό,τι έχει ανάγκη ο καθένας, καλό είναι.

----------


## RockElCasbah

"πόσο μπορεί να πόνεσε η ΡοκΕλΚάσμπαχ που της αμφισβητούν οι προστατευόμενοί σου, τη δική της ιδιότητα, αυτήν της λογοτέχνη.
Ίσως αυτή η ιδιότητα να είναι το μόνο μου έχει αυτή η κοπέλα.".

Τζέην, όποια ή όποιος κι αν είσαι, και δε με αφορά κιόλας... δε θα πιάσω όλη την παράγραφο γιατί επίσης δε με αφορά το πού απευθύνεις το λόγο. Πράματα που είχα να σου πω σου τα είπα. 
Αν ήταν να "πονάμε" για κεκτημένα που μας αμφισβητούν άγνωστοι άνθρωποι σε ένα φόρουμ, θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πέσει όλοι απ' την ταράτσα. Δεν είμαι σε αυτούς, αυτό το έχεις καταλάβει σίγουρα.
Σκέψου το κι απ' την άλλη πλευρά... αν σχολιάσω και το πού απευθύνεις το ερώτημά σου, θα σου έλεγα απλά το εξής:... ακόμη κι αν υποθέσουμε πως η συγκεκριμένη διαχείριση χρειάζεται να σκέφτεται αν κάποιους τους "πονάνε" τα λεγόμενα άλλων, πάλι δε θα ήμουν μέσα... είμαι εχθρική απέναντί της - μη το ξεχνάς - δε μου έχει απαντήσει ποτέ δημοσίως, και δεν έχει δώσει ποτέ σημασία στα ριπόρτ μου... :Smile: ... ούτε και τώρα θα κάνω, δε θα μαλακιστώ άλλο με χαζομάρες... :Smile: ... σκέψου και κάτι άλλο όμως... δεν είμαι απ' αυτούς που έχουν "ανάγκη" το συμπονετικό βλέμμα του οποιουδήποτε ειδικού. Και αφού το ξέρω και εγώ και αυτοί, μην ασχολείσαι άλλο μαζί μου γιατί δε θα σ' αφήσουν σε χλωρό κλαρί, λολ!... ο Κενό έχει γράψει ωραία πράματα, με αλληγορικό λόγο πολύ συχνά και σκληρές αλήθειες... ξεχνάς σε τί κόσμο ζούμε Τζέην, και θα μέναν τέτοια γραπτά στην επιφάνεια;... για τα εκπληκτικά του Βινς με τα πάμπολλα νικς;... ο νοών, νοήτω...
Άσε που είχα και "τύχη" στο τελευταίο μου θρεντ... μια χαρά απόψεις πήρα, δε χαλάστηκε το θέμα μου από μικρότητες και χαζομαρίτσες... και για να τελειώνουμε με μένα... όταν βλέπεις πως δεν αντέδρασε κανείς στο ένα και μοναδικό που θα μπορούσε να με "πειράξει" - στο να με αποκαλούν ακόμη "αλκοόλα" ενώ είμαι εκτός αλκοολισμού τόσο καιρό πια - έ, τί ψάχνεις ακόμη να καταλάβεις βρε;... ούτε κι αυτό με πειράζει όμως... να με ενδιαφέρουν άνθρωποι που ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο μπορούν να φανταστούν έναν τέτοιο Γολγοθά και το τί μπορεί να κόστισε σε κάποιον που τον πέρασε;... για να καταλάβουν πόση δύναμη θέλει να το ξεπερνάς μόνος σου;... χέστηκα Τζέην... 
Κι επειδή έχω πολύ σοβαρές εξελίξεις στη ζωή μου φίλε/ίλη - λολ -, σταματάω εδώ... :Smile: ... 
Τα πράματα είναι τόσο καθαρά πια, που ακόμη κι αν δε τις είχα, πάλι θα αραίωνα... δυο δουλειές Τζέην, 10 ζώα στο σπίτι, εθελοντισμός με τα αδέσποτα - το ένα πίσω απ' το άλλο, ξέρεις τί γίνεται τώρα ειδικά με την "κρίση" - το ενδεχόμενο να γίνω "μαμά" και καινούργιο διήγημα στα σκαριά γιατί πρέπει να φωτίσω τον πολιτισμό που τον έχω γραμμένο στα παπάρια μου... :Smile: ...
Ευχαριστώ που σε έχω διαβάσει κι εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια!... καλή βδομάδα σε όλους, λολ!...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Κι αλήθεια;... θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να σου ανταπαντήσω σε αυτό;... θα ήταν πολύ αστείο. Είναι ήδη αστείο το να μπαίνω μετά από δυο ή τρεις μέρες - δε θυμάμαι η αλήθεια είναι - και να ασχολείστε με την "Αλομπάρ". Αλλά εφόσον δεν ενοχλείται η διαχείρισή σου, εγώ γιατί να ενοχληθώ;... πράγματα που βγάζουν μάτι, δε χρήζουν ενασχόλησης. Υπάρχουν πιο ουσιαστικά σε αυτή τη ζωή φίλε.


....εχμ...δεν σε θυμήθηκε κανείς άλομπαρ.
Η φίλη σου η 11πρόφιλη σε θυμήθηκε και άρχισε να μου τη λέει, γιατί εγώ αμφισβήτησα την λογοτεχνική σου ιδιοτητα.
Που αν το καλοσκεφτείς δεν την αμφισβήτησα, απλά ζήτησα να μη την ξαναπεί κανείς που γράφω πως είμαι μοντέλο.
Σιγά!

----------


## Boltseed

> Κι επειδή έχω πολύ σοβαρές εξελίξεις στη ζωή μου φίλε/ίλη - λολ -, σταματάω εδώ......


ωχ καταλαβα. Πολυασχολη και εσυ οπως η τζεην:




> συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά έχω και αληθινή ζωή

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ωχ καταλαβα. Πολυασχολη και εσυ οπως η τζεην:


...ξέρεις πόσο χρονοβόρο είναι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να φτιάχνεις νέο προφίλ?
Που να βρουν χρόνο τα κορίτσια να ασχοληθούν με κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Instant

> ....εχμ...δεν σε θυμήθηκε κανείς άλομπαρ.


Πως της μιλάς έτσι της κοπέλας; το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης
Όταν μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο δεν μου φάνηκε να κάνεις πλάκα, μάλιστα ακούστηκε αντρική η φωνή σου, φαίνεται είσαι άντρας που κρύβεται πίσω από γυναικείο όνομα και εμένα προσωπικά μου έκανες πολύ άσχημο πέσιμο τις προάλλες και έλεγες ένα σωρό ψέματα για μένα. Δεν ξέρω τι συζήτηση μπορώ να κάνω με έναν άνθρωπο σαν εσένα αλλά ειλικρινά κάποτε μιλούσες πιο πολιτισμένα. Αν μπαίνει εδώ ο οποιοσδήποτε για την πλάκα του προφανώς κοιμάται όρθιος και δεν βλέπει σε τι χώρα ζει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Πως της μιλάς έτσι της κοπέλας; το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης
> Όταν μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο δεν μου φάνηκε να κάνεις πλάκα, μάλιστα ακούστηκε αντρική η φωνή σου, φαίνεται είσαι άντρας που κρύβεται πίσω από γυναικείο όνομα και εμένα προσωπικά μου έκανες πολύ άσχημο πέσιμο τις προάλλες και έλεγες ένα σωρό ψέματα για μένα. Δεν ξέρω τι συζήτηση μπορώ να κάνω με έναν άνθρωπο σαν εσένα αλλά ειλικρινά κάποτε μιλούσες πιο πολιτισμένα. Αν μπαίνει εδώ ο οποιοσδήποτε για την πλάκα του προφανώς κοιμάται όρθιος και δεν βλέπει σε τι χώρα ζει.


..φακ!
Γιατί το μαρτύρησες?
Τόσο καιρό έκανα τη γυναίκα εδώ μέσα... :Frown:

----------


## Jane

> το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Όπως τα έλεγα λοιπόν. Νίκο, τι λέγαμε; Είσαι περήφανος για τα μακροχρόνια εθισμένα και προστατευόμενά σου μέλη; 
Τι ποστ είναι αυτό; Τι εξυπηρετεί; Είναι για υποστήριξη; 
Γιατί εγώ, και όχι μόνον, το βλέπω για ξεκάθαρη και απροκάλυπτη ειρωνεία με τις πλάτες του διαχειριστή. Του διαχειριστή χωρίς στίγμα. 

Στους όρους χρήσης γράφει ότι τα ειρωνικά σχόλια απαγορεύονται…. 

Δεν θα δώσεις προειδοποίηση όμως. 

Πάω στοίχημα!

Γιατί το μέλος αυτό εξυπηρετεί τη λογική της αγοράς που σου αρέσει. 

Τη λογική της ειρωνείας και ενίοτε ακόμα και βίας. 

Δεν θα δώσεις προειδοποίηση γιατί το μέλος αυτό είναι η Ρέμεντι και όχι ο ΚΕΝΌ.

Ίδωμεν.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η Ρέμεντι είχε στείλει αστυνομία στο σπίτι του ΚΕΝΟ σύμφωνα με όσα είχε γράψει ο ΚΕΝΟ. Και συχνά εξέφραζε το πηγαίο παράπονο και το άκρως λογικό ερώτημα: καλά ρε παιδιά, εγώ για υποστήριξη μπήκα, και μου φέρεστε με τόση ειρωνεία;
Πόσες φορές έγραφε ο ΚΕΝΟ ότι με αυτή την ειρωνεία εδώ μέσα από αυτό το άτομο και την παρέα του, δεν έχει την όρεξη να ανοίξει οποιοδήποτε θέμα του. 

Αν θέλεις βοήθεια Νίκο, μπορώ να σου βρω τουλάχιστον 10 ποστ του Κενό που μιλούν από καρδιάς για τις αναστολές στην έκφραση των ψυχολογικών του θεμάτων που του προκαλούσε η ρέμεντι και η Θεοφανία.

Εσύ όμως μεταξύ ενός πηγαίου και ειλικρινή ανθρώπου που συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ για να καλύψει τη μοναξιά του και να λύσει ενδεχόμενα κάποια ζητήματά του, και ενός ειρωνικού ατόμου που ποτέ δεν μιλά για τον εαυτό του και τα συναισθήματά του, αλλά συχνάζει εδώ κυρίως για ειρωνείες, επιλέγεις το 2ο.

Δίκαιες λοιπόν οι απορίες που εκφράζω.

Τέλος, με τέτοια υψηλού επιπέδου ποστ από τα μακροχρόνια μέλη που αποτελούν τον υποστηρικτικό κορμό του φόρουμ, εγώ, αν ήμουν ψυχολόγος από τους άνωθεν διαφημιζόμενους της gοogle δεν θα την θεωρούσα τόσο κολακευτική τη διαφήμιση. Γιατί και ο διαφημιζόμενος ψυχολόγος θέλει να διαφημιστεί σε κάτι σοβαρό και σχετικό. Αν ήξερε ότι εδώ είναι τσίρκο μπορεί να μην το διάλεγε.
Για το καλό σου το λέω Νίκο. Με πάσα ειλικρίνεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Όπως τα έλεγα λοιπόν. Νίκο, τι λέγαμε; Είσαι περήφανος για τα μακροχρόνια εθισμένα και προστατευόμενά σου μέλη; 
> Τι ποστ είναι αυτό; Τι εξυπηρετεί; Είναι για υποστήριξη; 
> Γιατί εγώ, και όχι μόνον, το βλέπω για ξεκάθαρη και απροκάλυπτη ειρωνεία με τις πλάτες του διαχειριστή. Του διαχειριστή χωρίς στίγμα. 
> 
> Στους όρους χρήσης γράφει ότι τα ειρωνικά σχόλια απαγορεύονται…. 
> 
> Δεν θα δώσεις προειδοποίηση όμως. 
> 
> Πάω στοίχημα!
> ...


...τζειν...μήπως πριν βγάλεις το μανιφέστο του πετυχημένου αντμινιστρέιτορ να μας έλεγες για να υπόλοιπα δέκα προφίλ σου?

----------


## iberis

> Στους όρους χρήσης γράφει ότι τα ειρωνικά σχόλια απαγορεύονται….


Διαμαντένια δες και λίγο πιο κάτω στους όρους χρήσης:
Γ2. Κάθε χρήστης του e-psychology.gr έχει το δικαίωμα να διατηρεί MONO ένα λογαριασμό πρόσβασης.

----------


## PETRAN

> Όπως τα έλεγα λοιπόν. Νίκο, τι λέγαμε; Είσαι περήφανος για τα μακροχρόνια εθισμένα και προστατευόμενά σου μέλη; 
> Τι ποστ είναι αυτό; Τι εξυπηρετεί; Είναι για υποστήριξη; 
> Γιατί εγώ, και όχι μόνον, το βλέπω για ξεκάθαρη και απροκάλυπτη ειρωνεία με τις πλάτες του διαχειριστή. Του διαχειριστή χωρίς στίγμα. 
> 
> Στους όρους χρήσης γράφει ότι τα ειρωνικά σχόλια απαγορεύονται…. 
> 
> Δεν θα δώσεις προειδοποίηση όμως. 
> 
> Πάω στοίχημα!
> ...




Για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, πρώτα θα έπρεπε να είχε κάνει εσένα μπαν με τα 15 accounts καθώς και το ότι ο μόνος λόγος που γράφεις ποστς είναι για να την "πεις" σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα που προφανώς έχεις έχθρες από παλιά και σου έχει γίνει εμμονή. Δεν είναι ότι είσαι τρανό παράδειγμα προς-μίμηση για αυτό το φορουμ. Απλά σου λέω πριν επιτεθείς στους άλλους να επιτεθείς λίγο και στον εαυτό σου.





Τα μόνα θρεντς που χαλάνε είναι αυτά που μπαίνεις εσύ και άλλοι 1-2 (που ίσως είσαι πάλι εσύ). Δεν βλέπω πουθενά στα θέματα αυτή την στιγμή να μαλώνουνε άνθρωποι. Όλοι μια χαρά μιλάνε μεταξύ τους. Τέλος δεν ζήτησε κανείς την συμβουλή σου για την ποιότητα του φορουμ η τις διαφημίσεις, εκτός και αν βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου σαν «ανθρωπιστή» που θέλει να βελτιώσει το φορουμ για να δίνονται καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Καταλαβαίνεις, χλωμό αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

> Όπως τα έλεγα λοιπόν. Νίκο, τι λέγαμε; Είσαι περήφανος για τα μακροχρόνια εθισμένα και προστατευόμενά σου μέλη; 
> Τι ποστ είναι αυτό; Τι εξυπηρετεί; Είναι για υποστήριξη; 
> Γιατί εγώ, και όχι μόνον, το βλέπω για ξεκάθαρη και απροκάλυπτη ειρωνεία με τις πλάτες του διαχειριστή. Του διαχειριστή χωρίς στίγμα. 
> 
> ....


κοιτα baby jane
μετα τις προσφατες αποκαλυψεις για το πολυπροφιλο παρον σου, εγω διατιθεμαι να υποστηριζω μονο το ενα απο τα ενδεκα προφιλ σου.
οι ειρωνιες λοιπον, αφορουν τα υπολοιπα 10 ΠΟΥ *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥς ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΛΗ.*


σου επιτρεπω να διαλεξεις ποιο σου νικ θελεις να υποστηριζω.....
και θα χαιρομουν πολυ, αν μας συστησεις και τα υπολοιπα 10. δεν ειναι δικαιο, εσυ να παιζεις κρυφτουλι εδω μεσα και να καθομαστε να διαβαζουμε τα κατεβατα σου περι σωστης λειτουργιας...

----------


## PETRAN

Ίσως κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν πολύ χαμηλή ικανότητα αυτοεπίγνωσης. Η είναι τόσο παρορμητικοί και τυφλώνονται τόσο πολύ από την πώρωση τους να την πούνε στον άλλο -η ξέρω-γω τι- που δεν το καταλαβαίνουν ότι και οι ίδιοι είναι στο target group που κατηγορούνε. Είναι ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ σκέψης και πράξης, μερικές φορές δεν μιλάνε αυτά μεταξύ τους (και σε κάποιους πολύ πιο συχνά από όσο θα έπρεπε). 


Είναι σαν να έχεις φανατικό θρήσκο που σου κάνει κήρυγμα αυστηρό με τα "πρέπει" και τις "αμαρτίες" και μετά ο ίδιος να αρχίζει να βρίζει τον πρώτο τυχόντα επειδή για τον χ,ψ λόγο του την έσπασε. Κάτι που δυστυχώς συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά.

----------


## Boltseed

Eμενα παντως μου αρεσει που τα 9 απο τα 10 θεματα παραπονων σε αυτη την κατηγορια ειναι ειτε απο ισοβιτες σε προειδοποιησεις, ειτε απο τρολς, ειτε γενικα απο ολα τα καλα παιδια. Α ναι, και φταιει παντα η διαχειρηση  :Big Grin:

----------


## ανεμος

> Οφου, όφου, πάμε πάλι.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλα όσα γράφεις, γιατί από το μήνυμα σου, καταλαβαίνω πως θεωρείς ότι αποφεύγω να απαντήσω σε μερικά θέματα:
> 
> 1. Τζέιν, πως να αποκριθώ σε αυτά που γράφεις περί της ιδιότητας μου??? Εσύ άραγε πως θα αποκρινόσουν?
> 
> Ναι λοιπόν.... όλο αυτό είναι ένα παραμύθι, είναι μια καλοστημένη φάρσα, ίσως και ένα πείραμα της ΝΑΣΑ.
> Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να κλείσεις ραντεβού για ψυχοθεραπεία προκειμένου να διαπιστώσεις την ιδιότητα μου.
> (_μόνο με χιούμορ μπορώ να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου, εκτός κι αν εσύ στη θέση μου θα έσπευδες να απαντήσεις αναρτώντας την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος σου_).
> 
> ...


διαβασα πολλες φορες το θεμα απο την αρχη για να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω επιτελους τι εννοεις και τι υποστηριζεις και νομιζω οτι κατεληξα...
δεν θα σε κουρασω ιδιαιτερα μιας και απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον εχεις κουραστει να απαντας σε κριτικες μελων οπου εκφραζουν διαφορετικες αποψεις απο την δικιες σου και διεκδικουν περισσοτερα απο εσενα....
Για να μπουμε και στο ζουμι αν ελεγες οτι εισαι τσαγκαρης προσωπικα δεν θα ειχα καμια προσδοκια απο εσενα..Το πολυ πολυ οταν ανεβαινα επάνω να σου εφερνα κανα ζευγαρι παπαπουτσια να μου φτιαξεις τις σολες.Αλλα η ιδιοτητα του ψυχοθεραπευτη ειναι αυτη οπου μπαινει μπροστα και μετα ο ανθρωπος Νικος.Και αυτο συμβαινει επειδη εχεις επιλεξει εσυ,εξαλλου μην ξεχνας οτι το φορουμ ειναι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης.Οπου οσοι εχουμε ασχοληθει τουλαχιστον με την υποστηρικτικη ψυχοθεραπεια γνωριζουμε πολυ καλα τι σημαινει αυτο.Κοινως η πραγματικοτητα του φορουμ δεν συναδεει με τον ηρεμο και ασφαλη χωρο οπου πραγματι μελη ακουμπουν συναισθηματα και βιωματα αλλα εχει παρει μια ακραια επιθετικη μορφη απο τα γνωστα συγκεκριμενα μελη(και για μενα επισης με θεμα Addiction).Προσωπικα ολο το παραπανω σου ποστ ειναι η αυτοαναιρεση του φορουμ ως φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και η μετατροπη του σε <<αγορα>> και χωρο επικοινωνιας εντελως ασαφως και απροσδιοριστως.
Επισης με εξεπληξε αρνητικως ο χαρακτηρισμος ουτοπικες προσδοκιες που αν καταλαβα καλα οποιος αξιωνει σεβασμο στα συναισθηματα και βιωματα του αλλου μοιαζει με ρομαντικο τυπο οπου ζει στο κοσμο του.Και ξερεις?Αυτο μοιαζει να ειναι αντιφατικο γιατι στα προσωπικα μηνυματα που ανταλλαξαμε πριν απο καιρο εμοιαζες να συμφωνεις μαζι μου και μαλιστε ειπες οτι μας πονανε τα ιδια πραγματα,το ξεχασες??η απλως ηθελες να με χειριστεις για να μην διεκδικω αυτο που πιστευω σωστο??
Τελος παντων για να το κλεισω εγω προσωπικα ξερω τι ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια και δεν τρεφω καμια παραισθηση ελπιδα οτι εδω γινεται ψυχοθεραπεια αλοιμονο και καλως και δεν γινεται!!!!! .Δεν πιστευω λοιπον οτι ο σεβασμος η ισοτιμια ειναι μονο θεραπευτικες αρχες αλλα ισα ανρωπινες παναθρωπινες αξιες οπου διεπουν ολες τις υγιεις σχεσεις...δεν ζητησα τιποτε περισσοτερο απο αυτο......
Επισης αναρωτιεμαι μονο τι εξυπηρετει την συζητηση με την τζεην το οτι εχει 11 προφιλ?Δεν ηξερες τι θα ακολουθησει?Η ειναι απλα εκδικητικοτητα?Αληθεια δεν σε εχει αμφισβητησει ποτε πελατης σου???
Διαβαζοντας την Σοφια στο αποχαιρετιστηριο ποστ μετα απο 5 χρονια παρουσιας μου εκανε εντυπωση(οχι οτι μου ηταν αγνωστο)η αποψη της θεραπευτριας της για το φορουμ αυτο.Εντελως τυχαια το ιδιο υποστηριζε και ο δικος μου.....
Θεωρω και εγω οτι νομιμο δεν ειναι ηθικο και προφανως για μενα προσωπικα με την αποποιηση ευθυνων στους ορους χρησης δεν απαλασσεσαι...............
Ειναι προφανες οτι εχουμε διαφορετικη προσωπικη ηθιικη και αξιακους κανονες διαφορετικα μετρα και σταθμα,υπο τις παρουσες συνθηκες προφανως αυτος ο χωρος δεν μου κανει αντιβαινει στις δικες μου αξιες και αρχες οποτε καλα ηταν μεχρι εδω....

----------


## NikosD.

Τζέιν, έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν θα δοθεί προειδοποίηση για τις ειρωνίες. Το μήνυμα ωστόσο διαγράφηκε και αυτό είναι μια σταθερή πολιτική σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ιδίως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, διαγράφονται, έγκαιρα ή όχι, τα περισσότερα μηνύματα που παραβιάζουν ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ τους όρους χρήσης. Προφανώς και πολλά ανήκουν σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη και αυτά δεν διαγράφονται. Επίσης, προφανώς και υπάρχουν μηνύματα παλαιότερων χρόνων που παραμένουν αναρτημένα, μηνύματα που αν σήμερα είχαν γραφτεί, θα είχαν διαγραφεί. 

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ με τη φράση "το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης".
Θα βρεις εκατοντάδες αποτελέσματα. 
Προειδοποιήσεις όμως θα βρεις στο 1/30 αυτών και προφανώς θα βρεις στα πιο -κατά την ομάδα διαχείρισης - τρανταχτά από αυτά.

Τέλως πάντων, δεν έχω άλλα λόγια να σου εξηγήσω πως δεν υπάρχει εμπαθής η μεροληπτική πρόθεση. Ισως άλλοι θα μπορούσαν εδώ να κατηγορήσουν τη διαχείριση που δεν διέγραψε, μόλις 1-2 ημέρες πριν, τα δικά σου ειρωνικά μηνύματα. 
Δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτή η ιστορία, ειναι κουραστική για όλους και τα δικά μου λόγια έχουν αρχίσει να στερεύουν.

Σταματώ εδώ (αν και εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς θέλεις από το φόρουμ και ποιες είναι οι προτάσεις σου που θα το κάνουν, όπως πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη σου να ειναι).

Άνεμε, αισθάνομαι πως αντι να διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα μου/τις απαντήσεις μου σε όσα με ρωτάς δημόσια, απλώς τα διαστρεβλώνεις, φτιάχνοντας ένα παζλ από σκόρπια λόγια που έχω πει και συνεχίζεις να απαντάς σε άλλο μήκος κύματος.
Ακόμη αισθάνομαι πως αν διαφωνήσω με τη ματιά σου, το δικό σου συμπέρασμα θα είναι πως δεν αντέχω την κριτική, πως δεν είμαι ηθικός καθώς επίσης και πως ειμαι χειριστικός (ότι θα το άκουγα αυτό μια μέρα στη ζωή μου, ούτε που θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ)!!
Ξέρεις άνεμε, ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου, δεν ζει πια ο άνθρωπος, αλλά τα χρόνια που έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία, αν άκουγε κάτι τέτοιο, θα γελούσε με την καρδιά του.

Τι να σου απαντήσω λοιπόν, αφού άλλα λες εσύ, άλλα λέω εγώ, άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε και άκρη να μην βγάλουμε?

Θα σου πω λοιπόν μόνο πως ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ, σε καμία παρόμοια διένεξη δεν ισχυρίστηκα πως όλα ειναι καλώς καμωμένα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ναι, πολλά πράγματα με πονάνε κι αλλιώς το φανταζόμουν το φόρουμ. Ομως αυτό που φανταζόμουν εγώ, δεν ήταν ρεαλιστικό. Ηταν το δικό μου παραμυθάκι, όπου ήθελα να βλέπω μόνο καλές προθέσεις στους ανθρώπους και μόνο ονειρεμένες συζητήσεις.
Εν τέλει, η ματιά μου έγινε πιο ρεαλιστική και δεν πιστεύω πια πως ένας διαδικτυακός χώρος όπως αυτός, μπορεί να λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟ αρμονικά.
Τίποτα ούτε κι έξω από το διαδικτυο δεν λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟ αρμονικά. Ακόμη κι αυτή η ψυχοθεραπεία που τόσο συχνά αναφέρεις ανεμε και προσπαθείς να την παρομοιάσεις με τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ, έχει αντιπαραθέσεις και συγκρούσεις και αλοίμονο αν δεν είχε! Αν η έννοια "θεραπευτική" δεν περιελάμβανε θυμούς και συγκρούσεις, τότε η ψυχοθεραπεία θα ήταν αποστείρωση.

Αυτά εν ολίγεις πιστεύω για το φόρουμ άνεμε. Θεωρώ πως έχει και καλά και κακά. Και κόσμος έχει βοηθηθεί, και άνθρωποι έχουν σωθεί από αυτοκτονίες, και άνθρωποι έχουν βρει κατανόηση αλλά και κακό έχει προκληθεί σε ανθρώπους.
Εχω καμαρώσει για το feedback που έχουν δώσει άνθρωποι που βοηθήκαν, έχω πονέσει για άλλα πράγματα.
Κι αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα με θλίβει. Με θλίβει βαθιά. (ή μήπως πιστεύεις πως η ανηθικότητα που μου καταλογίζεις δεν μου επιτρέπει να στεναχωριέμαι σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις?)

Και σε σένα θα πω άνεμε γεια χαρά. Ότι είχα να πω, το είπα, αν επανέλθω, θα είναι μόνο ανακύκλωση.

----------


## dora-agxos

νικολα ντι μου θυμιζεις τους πολιτικους οταν τους παιρνουν συνεντευξη..που δεν απαντανε ποτε επι της ουσιας αλλα με αερολογιες..!ναι σε ποναει η κατασταση του φορουμ αλλα ποτε ομως τα πρωτα αγκαθια δεν τα μαζεψες..ποτε! το φορουμ ποτε δεν το φανταζοσουν χωρις τους χρονιους χορηγους σου..
σε ποναει τι ακριβως?γιατι μαλλον σε κοβω με παυσιπονα ολημερις και να εχεις ξεχασει τον πονο..
σε ειχα πολυ ψηλα καποτε σε θεωρουσα μαγκα!ξερω ξερω χεστηκες!ειμαστε εμεις τα κακα μελη..εγω ο ΚΕΝΟ η τζεην και οσοι εχουν διαφωνησει-εχουν πληγωθει απο λογια εδω μεσα των "καλων" μελων..η "αγορα" ομως και η συμβουλευτικη ψυχοθεραπεια πρεπει να περιεχει τα παντα!αλοιμονο!ταδε εφη νικολαος ντι.
δεν ειμαι το εξαιρετικο μελος εδω οχι..και εχω ειρωνευτει και εχω βρισει σε κακες στιγμες η ερχομενη σε αμυνα!οχι δεν ειμαι το παραδειγμα..ομως μου δημιουργειται ταση για εμετο βλεποντας μελη εδω να το παιζουν καμποσοι ενω εχουν σκαψει λακκους!τους οποιους λακκους εσυ παντα παρεβλεπες!και θα συνεχισεις να το κανεις..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> νικολα ντι μου θυμιζεις τους πολιτικους οταν τους παιρνουν συνεντευξη..που δεν απαντανε ποτε επι της ουσιας αλλα με αερολογιες..!ναι σε ποναει η κατασταση του φορουμ αλλα ποτε ομως τα πρωτα αγκαθια δεν τα μαζεψες..ποτε! το φορουμ ποτε δεν το φανταζοσουν χωρις τους χρονιους χορηγους σου..
> σε ποναει τι ακριβως?γιατι μαλλον σε κοβω με παυσιπονα ολημερις και να εχεις ξεχασει τον πονο..
> σε ειχα πολυ ψηλα καποτε σε θεωρουσα μαγκα!ξερω ξερω χεστηκες!ειμαστε εμεις τα κακα μελη..εγω ο ΚΕΝΟ η τζεην και οσοι εχουν διαφωνησει-εχουν πληγωθει απο λογια εδω μεσα των "καλων" μελων..η "αγορα" ομως και η συμβουλευτικη ψυχοθεραπεια πρεπει να περιεχει τα παντα!αλοιμονο!ταδε εφη νικολαος ντι.
> δεν ειμαι το εξαιρετικο μελος εδω οχι..και εχω ειρωνευτει και εχω βρισει σε κακες στιγμες η ερχομενη σε αμυνα!οχι δεν ειμαι το παραδειγμα..ομως μου δημιουργειται ταση για εμετο βλεποντας μελη εδω να το παιζουν καμποσοι ενω εχουν σκαψει λακκους!τους οποιους λακκους εσυ παντα παρεβλεπες!και θα συνεχισεις να το κανεις..


Δώρα...πριν αρχίσεις να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να είναι τέλειοι, (και δεν μιλώ για τον διαχειριστή), ρίξε μια ματιά σε σένα.
Αν νομίζεις πως εσύ είσαι Θεός και δεν κάνεις λάθη, τότε να έχεις την ίδια απάιτηση και από τους άλλους.
Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω κατηγορίες εδώ μέσα.
Αυτοκριτική έχει κάνει κανείς, ή μήπως δεν ενδύκνειται για τους πληγωμένους?

----------


## dora-agxos

> Δώρα...πριν αρχίσεις να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να είναι τέλειοι, (και δεν μιλώ για τον διαχειριστή), ρίξε μια ματιά σε σένα.
> Αν νομίζεις πως εσύ είσαι Θεός και δεν κάνεις λάθη, τότε να έχεις την ίδια απάιτηση και από τους άλλους.
> Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω κατηγορίες εδώ μέσα.
> Αυτοκριτική έχει κάνει κανείς, ή μήπως δεν ενδύκνειται για τους πληγωμένους?




*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## dora-agxos

ναι θα γινει πρασινο ολο το μηνυμα!!αμεσα μιας και βρισαμε τον χορηγο!και μπαν να φαω χεστηκα!αρκει ομως να μην χρησιμοποιηθει το ονομα μου μετα σε συζητησεις γιατι θα ειστε πιο βρωμικοι και απο τα σκατα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*


...θλιβερη επιβεβαιώση, αλλα επιβεβαίωση......

----------


## dora-agxos

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## dora-agxos

για πολυ πρασινο ομως!εσυ και ο παπανδρεου!

----------


## dora-agxos

πσσσσσσ ειδες για ποσο πρασινησε η ομιλια μου για το μοντελο??ποποποποπο ονειρο ζω μην με ξυπνατεεεεεεεε!(απο την γνωστη διαφημηση)

----------


## dora-agxos

η τραβελ (travel καλε) τωρα ανοιγει σαμπανιες..αδημονει για τα πρωτα μπαν και ειδοποιησεις γιατι νομιζει οτι ζουμε ολοι ολη μερα εδω..

----------


## dora-agxos

ωρε μελη του φορουμ δεν μιλατε!!δεν λεω για την ροκ και τους λοιπους "κακους" οι υπολοιποι που εχετε πολλα να πειτε δεν μιλατε...δεν βαριεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

τωρα θα ερθει και η απαντηση κολαφος του διαχειριστουλη-ψυχοθεραπευτη-πωλητη!

----------


## RockElCasbah

Κάτσε να προλάβω πριν έρθει και με πλακώσει, λολ!... δε μπορώ να σηκώνω και βάρος 40 κιλά άνθρωπας, λολ δις!... δε δοκιμάζεις να τους ευχηθείς... δημοσίως;... κι εσύ ρε Άνεμε, δε με σαρώνεις και μένα που ακόμη εδώ είμαι;... γιατί επιστήμες που φτιάχτηκαν από τις λέξεις αλλά δε τις σέβονται, δε λένε και πολλά. Καλές γιορτές - μη χέσω - και στους δυο σας. Καλό ξημέρωμα.

----------


## dora-agxos

το ελατε οι υπολοιποι το λεω γιατι για τον νικολαο μεγα ψυχοθεραπευτη-πωλητη ειμαστε 4 με 5 "κακα" μελη..τρομαρα του!αντε εμεις ειμαστε 5 δεν ειμαστε οι 2 η 3 που γεμιζουν το φορουμ σου!ναι ειναι κ αυτο..

(τωρα γινεται συσκεψη με χορηγους και λοιπους μοντ)

----------


## dora-agxos

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## marian_m

Προσπαθώ μάταια να καταλάβω, γιατί κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να είναι μέλη σε ένα φόρουμ που συνεχώς κατηγορούν. 
Αφού κάνει τόσο κακό σε αυτούς και σε άλλους, όπως υποστηρίζουν, αφού είναι τόσο άδικη η διαχείριση απέναντι σ' αυτούς και τα μέλη που θεωρούν αξιόλογα, γιατί αυτή η εμμονή?
Όταν ένας χώρος και τα άτομα που συχνάζουν εκεί, δεν με εκφράζει, δεν μου αρέσει, μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα και εκνευρισμό, ποιος ο λόγος να συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω εκεί?
Για να μαλώνω με τον ιδιοκτήτη και τους θαμώνες?
Αν δεν πρόκειται για κάποια "διαταραχή" τότε φοβάμαι πως πρόκειται για σκοπιμότητα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> Προσπαθώ μάταια να καταλάβω, γιατί κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να είναι μέλη σε ένα φόρουμ που συνεχώς κατηγορούν. 
> Αφού κάνει τόσο κακό σε αυτούς και σε άλλους, όπως υποστηρίζουν, αφού είναι τόσο άδικη η διαχείριση απέναντι σ' αυτούς και τα μέλη που θεωρούν αξιόλογα, γιατί αυτή η εμμονή?
> Όταν ένας χώρος και τα άτομα που συχνάζουν εκεί, δεν με εκφράζει, δεν μου αρέσει, μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα και εκνευρισμό, ποιος ο λόγος να συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω εκεί?
> Για να μαλώνω με τον ιδιοκτήτη και τους θαμώνες?
> Αν δεν πρόκειται για κάποια "διαταραχή" τότε φοβάμαι πως πρόκειται για σκοπιμότητα.


ειμαστε διαταραγμενοι χρυση μου..οσο για την σκοπιμοτητα μαλλον αλλοι την εχουν η μηπως κ εσυ??γιατι οπως λετε και λες και εσυ οτι καποια μελη εμφανιζομαστε σε καυγαδες,εσυ γιατι εμφανιζεσαι σε οτι αφορα την διαχειριση?μηπως εχεις και εσυ καποια σκοπιμοτητα?ρωτω η μη νορμαλ....

(μετα απο εσενα θα απαντησει η θεοβλακεια + 10000!!!!)

----------


## Jane

> διαβασα πολλες φορες το θεμα απο την αρχη για να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω επιτελους τι εννοεις και τι υποστηριζεις και νομιζω οτι κατεληξα...
> δεν θα σε κουρασω ιδιαιτερα μιας και απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον εχεις κουραστει να απαντας σε κριτικες μελων οπου εκφραζουν διαφορετικες αποψεις απο την δικιες σου και διεκδικουν περισσοτερα απο εσενα....
> Για να μπουμε και στο ζουμι αν ελεγες οτι εισαι τσαγκαρης προσωπικα δεν θα ειχα καμια προσδοκια απο εσενα..Το πολυ πολυ οταν ανεβαινα επάνω να σου εφερνα κανα ζευγαρι παπαπουτσια να μου φτιαξεις τις σολες.Αλλα η ιδιοτητα του ψυχοθεραπευτη ειναι αυτη οπου μπαινει μπροστα και μετα ο ανθρωπος Νικος.Και αυτο συμβαινει επειδη εχεις επιλεξει εσυ,εξαλλου μην ξεχνας οτι το φορουμ ειναι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης.Οπου οσοι εχουμε ασχοληθει τουλαχιστον με την υποστηρικτικη ψυχοθεραπεια γνωριζουμε πολυ καλα τι σημαινει αυτο.Κοινως η πραγματικοτητα του φορουμ δεν συναδεει με τον ηρεμο και ασφαλη χωρο οπου πραγματι μελη ακουμπουν συναισθηματα και βιωματα αλλα εχει παρει μια ακραια επιθετικη μορφη απο τα γνωστα συγκεκριμενα μελη(και για μενα επισης με θεμα Addiction).Προσωπικα ολο το παραπανω σου ποστ ειναι η αυτοαναιρεση του φορουμ ως φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και η μετατροπη του σε <<αγορα>> και χωρο επικοινωνιας εντελως ασαφως και απροσδιοριστως.
> Επισης με εξεπληξε αρνητικως ο χαρακτηρισμος ουτοπικες προσδοκιες που αν καταλαβα καλα οποιος αξιωνει σεβασμο στα συναισθηματα και βιωματα του αλλου μοιαζει με ρομαντικο τυπο οπου ζει στο κοσμο του.Και ξερεις?Αυτο μοιαζει να ειναι αντιφατικο γιατι στα προσωπικα μηνυματα που ανταλλαξαμε πριν απο καιρο εμοιαζες να συμφωνεις μαζι μου και μαλιστε ειπες οτι μας πονανε τα ιδια πραγματα,το ξεχασες??η απλως ηθελες να με χειριστεις για να μην διεκδικω αυτο που πιστευω σωστο??
> Τελος παντων για να το κλεισω εγω προσωπικα ξερω τι ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια και δεν τρεφω καμια παραισθηση ελπιδα οτι εδω γινεται ψυχοθεραπεια αλοιμονο και καλως και δεν γινεται!!!!! .Δεν πιστευω λοιπον οτι ο σεβασμος η ισοτιμια ειναι μονο θεραπευτικες αρχες αλλα ισα ανρωπινες παναθρωπινες αξιες οπου διεπουν ολες τις υγιεις σχεσεις...δεν ζητησα τιποτε περισσοτερο απο αυτο......
> Επισης αναρωτιεμαι μονο τι εξυπηρετει την συζητηση με την τζεην το οτι εχει 11 προφιλ?Δεν ηξερες τι θα ακολουθησει?Η ειναι απλα εκδικητικοτητα?Αληθεια δεν σε εχει αμφισβητησει ποτε πελατης σου???
> Διαβαζοντας την Σοφια στο αποχαιρετιστηριο ποστ μετα απο 5 χρονια παρουσιας μου εκανε εντυπωση(οχι οτι μου ηταν αγνωστο)η αποψη της θεραπευτριας της για το φορουμ αυτο.Εντελως τυχαια το ιδιο υποστηριζε και ο δικος μου.....
> Θεωρω και εγω οτι νομιμο δεν ειναι ηθικο και προφανως για μενα προσωπικα με την αποποιηση ευθυνων στους ορους χρησης δεν απαλασσεσαι...............
> Ειναι προφανες οτι εχουμε διαφορετικη προσωπικη ηθιικη και αξιακους κανονες διαφορετικα μετρα και σταθμα,υπο τις παρουσες συνθηκες προφανως αυτος ο χωρος δεν μου κανει αντιβαινει στις δικες μου αξιες και αρχες οποτε καλα ηταν μεχρι εδω....


Άνεμε, 

όταν διάβασα το ποστ σου, ένιωσα ότι το έγραψα εγώ.

Τόσο πολύ με εκφράζει. Από την αρχή ως το τέλος. Είσαι ψαγμένος και ισορροπημένος και αυτό δεν αρέσει εδώ στον κορμό του φόρουμ. Δεν είσαι πειθήνιος πελάτης για τσατάκια, παρεούλα και χιλιάδες επί χιλιάδων ποστ. 

Αυτό που με εκφράζει πιο πολύ από αυτά που λες, και ελπίζω να το καταλάβει και ο αποδέκτης, είναι ότι αν ήταν τσαγκάρης, κανένα πρόβλημα. Η ιδιότητα όμως του ψυχοθεραπευτή και μάλιστα επώνυμα, με όλους τους τίτλους καθώς και των λοιπών βοηθών της ψυχολογικής ομάδας, ειλικρινά με παραπλάνησε, όπως και σένα. 

Ναι άνεμε, για ψυχοθεραπευτική υποστήριξη, χρειάζεται ένας μίνιμουμ ήρεμος και ασφαλής χώρος, δεν είναι ουτοπία. Το ξέρουν και οι πέτρες. Μην αμφιβάλεις για τη λογική σου. Και ναι, όταν στον τίτλο γράφει το όνομα ενος ψυχοθεραπευτή και όχι ενός τσαγκάρη, και διαφημίζει υποστήριξη, είναι αυτός ο λόγος που μπαίνεις. 

Και ναι άνεμε, ό, τι είναι νόμιμο, δεν είναι και ηθικό.

Άνεμε, όλα σου τα ποστ είχαν ανθρωπιά, λογική και σεβασμό στην ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια. Μεγάλη απώλεια για το ήδη κουτσουρεμένο φόρουμ η επιλογή σου.

Να είσαι καλά και ευχαριστώ για τα ποστ που έγραφες και απολάμβανα.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## Remedy

> Προσπαθώ μάταια να καταλάβω, γιατί κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να είναι μέλη σε ένα φόρουμ που συνεχώς κατηγορούν. 
> Αφού κάνει τόσο κακό σε αυτούς και σε άλλους, όπως υποστηρίζουν, αφού είναι τόσο άδικη η διαχείριση απέναντι σ' αυτούς και τα μέλη που θεωρούν αξιόλογα, γιατί αυτή η εμμονή?
> Όταν ένας χώρος και τα άτομα που συχνάζουν εκεί, δεν με εκφράζει, δεν μου αρέσει, μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα και εκνευρισμό, ποιος ο λόγος να συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω εκεί?
> Για να μαλώνω με τον ιδιοκτήτη και τους θαμώνες?
> Αν δεν πρόκειται για κάποια "διαταραχή" τότε φοβάμαι πως πρόκειται για σκοπιμότητα.


εγω φοβαμαι, πως προκειται για απελπισια...

----------


## PETRAN

> Άνεμε, 
> 
> όταν διάβασα το ποστ σου, ένιωσα ότι το έγραψα εγώ.
> 
> .




Μάλλον γιατί έτσι είναι. Εσύ μάλλον το γραψες χαχαχα :Big Grin:

----------


## dora-agxos

> εγω φοβαμαι, πως προκειται για απελπισια...


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## dora-agxos

> Μάλλον γιατί έτσι είναι. Εσύ μάλλον το γραψες χαχαχα


μιλησε και η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα!αφου αφησε τα της ομοφυλοφιλιας ηρθε και στα της διαχειρισης..μηπως να πιστεψουμε οτι κ εσυ εισαι ο νικος ντι?ε τι μονο εσεις θα βγαζετε αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα στο ποιος ειναι ποιος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εχμ...
Πόσο δύκολο ειναι να μην ξαναμπεί κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ που θεωρεί τον ιδιοκτήτη του μλκα, τα μελη του καμμενους, το χώρο προβληματικο?
Ποια είναι η πραγματική μιζέρια?
Εκεί που φτύνουμε, να γλύφουμε όλη μέρα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> ...εχμ...
> Πόσο δύκολο ειναι να μην ξαναμπεί κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ που θεωρεί τον ιδιοκτήτη του μλκα, τα μελη του καμμενους, το χώρο προβληματικο?
> Ποια είναι η πραγματική μιζέρια?
> Εκεί που φτύνουμε, να γλύφουμε όλη μέρα.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσυ ειπαμε τραβελι θα το βουλωνεις..τραβελομουρα!



δώρα, σόρι που *ΕΓΩ* είχα λεφτά για την εγχείριση...:ΡΡΡΡ

----------


## Remedy

> η φιλη σου η θεοβλακεια αλλα και εσυ απαντωντας εδω σαν λυσσασμενες ολημερις ειστε πιο απελπισμενες και πιο α-φυσιολογικες απο τον κθενα εδω μεσα.


δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι αλλοι δωρα.
εγω οπου δεν περναω καλα, φευγω.
*δεν καταδεχομαι* να μενω για να γκρινιαζω .. μου αξιζουν τα καλυτερα
σε πληροφορω οτι οσο με βλεπεις εδω μεσα, περναω μια χαρα. 
κι αυτο, γιατι και εξω περναω μια χαρα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι αλλοι δωρα.
> εγω οπου δεν περναω καλα, φευγω.
> δεν καταδεχοπμαι να μενω για να γκρινιαζω ..
> σε πληροφορω οτι οσο με βελεπις εδω μεσα, περναω μια χαρα. 
> κι αυτο, γιατι και εξω περναω μια χαρα.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## dora-agxos

> δώρα, σόρι που *ΕΓΩ* είχα λεφτά για την εγχείριση...:ΡΡΡΡ


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## Boltseed

προς απανταχου τρολ:

----------


## Jane

> Μάλλον γιατί έτσι είναι. Εσύ μάλλον το γραψες χαχαχα


Το θάρρος να με ειρωνεύεσαι ποιος σου το έδωσε; Γιατί κοροιδεύεις 2 λόγια αποχαιρετισμού που έγραψα σε ένα μέλος με τέτοια παρουσία εδώ; ένα μέλος που είχε καταθέσει τη ψυχη του;

Τα γραπτά μένουν ευτυχώς. Το θάρρος σου το έδωσε ο ψυχοθεραπευτής που ίδρυσε αυτό το φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης! 

Τελικά ψυχολόγος δεν σημαίνει και σωστός υποχρεωτικά.
*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## Flumen

Δώρα τι θα κερδίσεις καλή μου ψυχή με το να βγάλεις ό,τι φαρμάκι μπορεί να βγάλει το στόμα σου εδώ μέσα?  :Frown:  ΟΠΩΣ και να χουν τα πράγματα, σκέψου λίγο εσένα πρώτα πρώτα, θα σε αρρωστήσει αυτό το μίσος..

----------


## Remedy

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*


δωρα μαλλον τα μπερδεψες παλι....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το θάρρος να με ειρωνεύεσαι ποιος σου το έδωσε; Γιατί κοροιδεύεις 2 λόγια αποχαιρετισμού που έγραψα σε ένα μέλος με τέτοια παρουσία εδώ; ένα μέλος που είχε καταθέσει τη ψυχη του;
> 
> Τα γραπτά μένουν ευτυχώς. Το θάρρος σου το έδωσε ο ψυχοθεραπευτής που ίδρυσε αυτό το φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης! 
> 
> Τελικά ψυχολόγος δεν σημαίνει και σωστός υποχρεωτικά. *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*


εχμ....

Δεν είναι ο Πετραν με τα 11 προφίλ.
ακόμη περιμένουμε να μας πεις τα υπολοιπα δεκα.

----------


## Jane

> προς απανταχου τρολ:



*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## dora-agxos

> Δώρα τι θα κερδίσεις καλή μου ψυχή με το να βγάλεις ό,τι φαρμάκι μπορεί να βγάλει το στόμα σου εδώ μέσα?  ΟΠΩΣ και να χουν τα πράγματα, σκέψου λίγο εσένα πρώτα πρώτα, θα σε αρρωστήσει αυτό το μίσος..


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*

----------


## Flumen

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*


 ...........................................
 :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*


δεν βλεπει τρολ εκει που δεν υπαρχουν ο πετραν.
αναφερεταισ τα 11 προφιλ με τα οποια συμμετεχεις στο φορουμ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥς ΟΡΟΥς ΚΑΙ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΡΟΛΙΓΚ αν δεν το ξερεις.
γιατι δνε μας λες με ποια αλλα 10 προφιλ εχεις την καλωσυνη και την συνεπεια να μας εξαπατας?

----------


## PETRAN

> Το θάρρος να με ειρωνεύεσαι ποιος σου το έδωσε; Γιατί κοροιδεύεις 2 λόγια αποχαιρετισμού που έγραψα σε ένα μέλος με τέτοια παρουσία εδώ; ένα μέλος που είχε καταθέσει τη ψυχη του;
> 
> Τα γραπτά μένουν ευτυχώς. Το θάρρος σου το έδωσε ο ψυχοθεραπευτής που ίδρυσε αυτό το φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης! 
> 
> Τελικά ψυχολόγος δεν σημαίνει και σωστός υποχρεωτικά. *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης*






Απλά οι πιθανότητες ήταν υψηλές. Δηλαδή, έχεις κάπου στα 15-16 προφίλ έτσι? Είναι δύο-τρία ονόματα που ο μόνος λόγος που γράφετε είναι για να στέλνετε μηνύματα μεταξύ σας για τα ποσο-σκατά-είναι-η-διαχείρηση-ενώ-τιμάτε-ο-ένας-τις-τρολλ-προσπάθειες-του-άλλου. Κάπου βγαίνουν τα νούμερα λολ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Idella

Το θέμα κλειδώνεται προσωρινά.

----------

